# Escaping the Labyrinth



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

*OOC* Starting post for my Combat oriented adventure.  
Please include in your first post (IC or OOC) whether you're here of your own volition or not.

IC: 

The torchlight flickered on the wall as you came to in the dank cell.  Your back aches and you feel stiff.  Around you are others, some still asleep, some awakening as you are.  As you get your bearings, you can tell that you are in a large (50'X50', 30' tall) square room with a doorway in the center of each wall.  West is Bluish Iron, East Red Oak, North Hewn Stone, and South is an open hallway from which you feel the draft which is causing the torches to flicker.
In each corner of the room stands a stone statue, and on either side of each door is a suit of full plate mail.

As you get to your feet, In the center of the room appears an image, a large floating head.  

The mad wizard cackles for a moment before speaking "WELCOME, one and all, to my Labyrinth Extravaganza!!  Today brings a new batch of players to my game.  I've brought you here to amuse myself and my companions with your antics in attempting to escape.  The rules are simple - Get out of here alive, and you will each be given a reward and allowed to go on your way!  Oh, though I suppose there are a few things I should warn you of.. First, teleportation will not work in this dungeon, though you're welcome to try.  Secondly, these walls are nigh-indestructible and impervious to magic.  Thirdly, this room you are standing in holds the key to leaving.  Through each of these doorways lays a piece of the key.. if you can survive and find it, each of these four pieces will be needed to finally exit the dungeon.
OH, and one last thing.. Don't tarry in this room too long without the full key.. my Stone Golems dislike living creatures, and tend to attack creatures who stay too long."  As his image fades, the 'statues' in each of the corners turn their heads to regard you.  

The image reappears suddenly then, grinning widely "Oh by the way, as a 'welcoming gift', I'd like you to meet one of my pets... Bruno, Say hi."
The head fades out again, leaving a lingering maniacal laughter as a you realize it was an illusion covering the presence of the beast in the center.  As it fades, you see the Living Stalagmite, tentacles waving around it as it screeches at you in some strange language  [sblock=Undercommon]"Welcome lunch, You won't leave this room alive!"[/sblock]

[sblock=Initiative]
Following please Roll Initiative, you will be able to participate in this encounter (Though if you do you will not be allowed to edit your character)
Kinem (Carl Simec), Redclaw (Savlin Deathseeker), Albedo(Annabelle), Renau1g(Rhokkan), Ruined (Takk)
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Due to circumstances beyond your control, you are all COMPLETELY unbuffed at the start of this fight.  Have fun. 
Knowledge checks (Arcana/Dungeoneering) to figure out what it is.  
[sblock=DC 20]
The creature in the center of the room is a Roper. It is feared by many for it's ability to drain the strength from its victims.  
*If you score 25 or higher, post it and I'll give you extra info*
[/sblock] 
As far as monsters go, I'm going to allow you all to 'know' any of the more common monsters of CR 10 or lower.  Anything higher than that will need knowledge checks.
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]
         __
. GGXXXXXXGG
. GGXXXXXXGG
. XXXXXXXXXX
. XXXXRRXXXX
.|XXXXRRXXXX|
.|XXXXXXXXXX|
. XXXXXRTXAX
. XXXCXXXXXX
. GGXXXXSXGG
. GGXXXXXXGG
         TT
each X is a 5' square.
The markings on each side are the four doors.
G = Golems(Non-combatative at this time!), the four R's are the beast.
C = Carl, R = Rhokkan
S = Savlin, T = Takk
A = Annabelle
Sorry for the kinda crappy map. 
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 14, 2008)

initiative = 19

_How do I keep getting into this kind of mess?  I was just minding my own business - peacefully boasting that I was the meanest and toughest man in the world in that crowded tavern I was robbing - and bamf! another mad wizard to deal with._

Carl backs away from the monster (moving next to the south wall) and unleashes a blast of power towards it.

[sblock]beshadowed blast (Fort DC 22), 1d20+16=21 to hit touch, 33 damage[/sblock]

[sblock=Jemal]
You can make a better map using the code tag, like so (replace () w/square brackets):

(code)....
..C.
....(/code)


```
....
..C.
....
```

which makes all the characters the same width.  Use "." for blank spaces instead of X.  Edit it in notepad.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 14, 2008)

Savlin's eyes start to focus again as the mad wizard's voice pierces his skull.  I don't know what I drank last night, but I'm going to be that someone put something in it, he thinks to himself as the blurriness fades from his vision, only to be replaced by a sight more horrible.  

With speed born of one dire situation after another, he draws his swords and moves to circle around the threat, hoping the others in the room will follow his lead.
[sblock=ooc] Initiative 19, know (dung) 12.  rolls 
move next to the west doors, drawing swords as he goes, and ready to attack the thing if it comes within range, +21 to hit for 1d8+8 regular and 1d6 frost damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Ruined (May 14, 2008)

Initiative = 13

_Awaking in a strange place, surrounded by unknown combatants. Possibly the worst situation to find one's self in. _   Takk twists and leaps to his feet, finding that his weapons and travelling gear are nearby. He listens to the wizard's insane words, letting the golden chain unfurl until the blades nearly touch the stone floor. 

_A Pet?_  Takk looks quickly around the room. _Does he mean the troll?_  As the stone creature reveals itself, Takk steps away from the troll and blurs into action with his chain.

[sblock]
5 ft. adjustment diagonal NE.
Full attack: spiked chain   1d20+16=17 to hit, 10 dmg   (natural 1)
spiked chain  1d20+11=19 to hit, 9 dmg  (lawful)

OOC: Unwilling participant
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 14, 2008)

Anabelle curses in Abysal as she gians conciousness. Annoyance overtakes her as the image speaks its peace, and she glares at the monster in the center of the room.

 "I don't have time for you" 

[sblock=OOC]

 Knowledge Arcana Check 28 

 Initiative = 19 

I'll post my actions once I learn about the creature for beating DC 25.

btw, unwilling participant.

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

[sblock=Anabelle]
You recall that despite their stone-like appearance, Ropers have an aversion to Fire (Fire Vulnerability)
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 14, 2008)

Anabelle smiles wickedly as she reaches a hand out and a magical rod appears in it. Chanting arcane verses, she waves the rod and around the Roper in the center of the room appears 2 Howlers, who immediatly start assaulting the beast. Satisfied with her new pets, she chants a few more words, and around her appears a sphere of force, protecting her from the ropers powerful strands. Meanwhile Kali, her Quasit familiar, lifts off from the ground and goes invisible, moving outside the radius of the sphere before she forms it.

[sblock=OOC]

She begins with a quickened summon monster III using her rod of quicken(which for her is treated a as summon monster V). She summons  2  Howlers, in flanking positions, who immediatly attack the roper. The Ropers will be summoned North/South of the roper.

#1
 Quills 
 Attacks 
 Damage 

#2
 Quills 
 Attacks 
 Damage 

If any quills hit, the roper needs to make a DC 16 Reflex save or have a -1 attacks,skills, and checks per quill.

Concentration Check DC 19 to cast Ottilukes Resilient Sphere defensivly is  34 

Howler Stats: AC 17, Touch AC 12, HP 51

Anabelle Stats: AC 13, Touch AC 13, HP 74

Her Quasit cast Invisibility on itself.

Btw: Unless otherwise stated, spells will come from my wizard spell list.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

*OOC* Just need Renau1g**


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2008)

Shaking the cobwebs from his head, Rhokkan looks around at the others, the anger almost palatable in his face. He sees the creature standing before him and can't figure out where he is. The last thing he recalls was leading his tribe in an attack on a group of human foolish enough to make their home near his bog, their blood still visible on his armour and body.

Not caring who these people are, Rhokkan draws his greatsword and lets it lead the way as he lashes out at the creature with his exceptionally long arms. Rhokkan's mighty swings seem to move far faster than is possible, the sword moving at a blur as he seeks to avoid the tentacles and drive his blade into the creature.

[sblock=ACtions]

Initiative (1d20+5=24) Attacks; Damage (1d20+16=33, 3d6+16=30, 1d20+16=23, 3d6+16=27) 
Critical Confirmation (If applicable) (1d20+16=19) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Rokkah - 24
Carl -19(6)
Savlin - 19(5)
Anabelle - 19(3)
Takk - 13
Roper -12
(I'm using the "tie breaker = highest modifier" rule)
[/sblock]

The mighty Troll swings his sword at the beast, connecting with a savage blow, and drawing it's attention.
Carl attempts to use the distraction to dash off to the side, but as soon as he has begun moving, a tentacle whips out at him.  He avoids the blow, making it to his intended spot and blasting the beast painfully.

Savlin likewise uses the opportunity to move, getting to the side without incedent.
Anabelle summons the howlers and shields herself from Reprisal.  The howlers attacks are seem inefectual compared to the troll's and the blast, but the second one does connect.

Takk readjusts his position, swinging his chain at the beastj, though it glances off the things tough hide.

Overwhelmed by this barrage, the roper screams in pain, lashing out with it's tentacles.  trwo grab at each of the howlers, One misses the Troll, and the last one wraps around Takk as the beast Bites into one of the summoned Howlers.

[sblock=ooc]
Renau1g - I'm assuming that by 'charging forward', you meant that Rhokkan is actually standing still and attacking the beast which is within your 10' reach? Also, I don't assume character's weapons are always drawn, and as you don't have quick draw you can draw your weapon and attack once, OR draw and loose your shield with one action, then draw your Greatsword and not attack.  I'll assume the former for now, as your shield won't apply to it's attack this round either way.  Your confirmation roll misses 

Ruined - See my above to Renau1g - You don't have quick draw, so drawing your weapon is a move action, you can only make one attack. (though it doesn't really matter, as both missed).

Also everyone please include your AC's/hp in your posts (Not the title) from now on during all combats.
When Linking rolls, please include the total, and not just a link, as sometimes I can't access InvisCastle and have to rely on trusting you(OH NOES!) and maybe checking the rolls later.
[/sblock]
[sblock=combat]
Roper's AoO vs Carl (1d20+11=14, 2d8=6) miss
Carl SR check Vs Roper (1d20+12=32) .. lucky bastard.  (Since your blast affected it, you don't yet realize it has SR, btw)
Ropers turn: 
Touch Attacks (1d20+11=31, 1d20+11=12, 1d20+11=24, 1d20+11=28, 1d20+11=12, 1d20+11=21) 
hits howler#1, 2 on troll, misses Carl, hits Takk.
Fort saves vs Weakness (Howler1, Howler2, Howler2, Takk) (1d20+9=17, 1d20+9=21, 1d20+9=11, 1d20+9=17) Howler 2 makes one of his. rest fail.
Str Drain (2d8=10, 2d8=9, 2d8=16) 
Howler 1 takes 10, Howler 2 takes 9, Takk takes 16 str drain.
Roper's Bite (1d20+13=22, 2d6+6=14)  14 damage to Howler # 2.

Roper's damage: 84
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2008)

Hearing the creature cry out in pain, the troll laughs, a terrible sound, similar to water gurgling. He hefts his greatsword and swings with a mighty horizontal slash across the beast, quickly reversing the direction and following the initial strike up with another across the body. 

[sblock=OOC] 
107/107 hp
AC: 26, Touch: 14, FF: 21
F/R/W: +20/+11/+10

Power Attack - 5 points, Attack; Damage (1d20+11=14, 3d6+21=31, 1d20+11=12, 3d6+21=30)  Wow, suckitude. What's the DM's call on critical failures? 
If a reflex is required: Reflex (1d20+11=16) Another stellar roll

Sorry Jemal, I misread the _Speed_ special ability, I thought was 2 attacks on a standard action. Same about the shield, forgot about it taking a move action to draw it. I'll forget about the shield now and focus on attacking.

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 14, 2008)

Savlin looks at the creature with a practiced eye, noting weak points and anticipating its mvoements.  He then moves swiftly in, avoiding the lashing of its tentacles, and swings _fellfrost_ at the juncture where one of its tentacles joins its torso, following it with a sharp jab of _bleeder_.  

His attacks draw the creature's attention, but it can only look on in frustration as he leaps nimbly back, once again placing his back to the door on the western wall.

[sblock=ooc] draw shortsword as he moves, using spring attack, so no AoO, then use two-weapon spring attack to attack with each, longsword 30 to hit, 14 damage and 6 cold damage shortsword27 to hit, 5 damage, +1 CON I didn't add the +2 for flanking, as I'm not 100% sure where the howlers are.  Also, if it's an aberration, add 2 to damage rolls for favored enemy bonus.
If both hit, he uses two-weapon rend, for an additional 13 damage
He then finishes his move action by going back to where he started. 

If any of the attacks hit, the creature is considered flat-footed until someone else hits it.

The roper has his dodge, so AC 28, 19 touch.  Currently 99/99 hp.[/sblock]


----------



## Ruined (May 15, 2008)

OOC:  hp: 98  AC: 22   Current STR 0

Takk stared in horror as the tentacle wrapped around him, leeching all of his strength from him. He had become a rag doll, a thing to be eaten or tossed away.

[sblock] Woo hoo, a nat 1 attack followed by max str dmg. Good game guys!
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 15, 2008)

Seeing that his blast had hurt the monster, Carl attempts a repeat performance.

[sblock=ooc]AC 33, hp 71, str 11

I assume that the roper made its SR check and/or Fort save vs. the blindness last round.

Beshadowed blast: 28 to hit touch, 32 on check vs. SR, 30 damage, 22 on check vs. SR for blindness effect

Looks like poor Carl may never find out about the roper's SR - dang nat 20's  
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 15, 2008)

The mighty troll swings twice, it's sword being deflected harmlessly by the Roper's tentacles, but Carl's second blast strikes home, boring directly into the creatures eye.  It stands for a moment more, tentacles waving, as Savlin dashes in to stab it, but as he does so he realizes by the lack of resistance and the gurgling sound that the massive beast is allready dead.

As the creature topples, Darius awakens from the commotion.

[sblock=ooc] And this is why Roper's usually attack from surprise and distance.. but I figured that'd be TOO nasty.  As it is, Takk is twitching on the ground, paralyzed by the ability damage.  
On the plus side, Walking Dad's here now, and he has a wand of lesser Restoration.. if he feels like using it.  Otherwise, we may have our first casualty.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 15, 2008)

Rhokkan looks suspiciously at the others before saying in his gurgling voice *"Come, we must move on, I don't wanna fight one of those things, we'll talk once we're away from them"* he says while pointing at the golems. He'll activate his shield before continuing, which floats around him as he moves. Rhokkan walks over and grabs the "rag doll" by the collar, dragging him behind as he continues towards the southern hallway. *"We might need him later, at least he'd provide some food if he can't fight"*


----------



## kinem (May 15, 2008)

"Yes, it looks like we must work together" Carl admits.  "I am the famous Carl.  I'll see you around."

The halfling activates _fell flight_, then _walk unseen_, and follows the big troll invisibly, hovering a few feet off the ground.

He will also activate _see the unseen_ and _dark one's own luck_ (Fort).


----------



## Walking Dad (May 15, 2008)

*Darius*

The human (?) with light silvery scales who has just awakened starts looking around. Seeing first his "companions" and than the dead roper and hearing the exchange between the others, he says something, too: "My name is Darius. I appreciate your killing of a threat to myself. Is there a leader of this group?" Than he concentrates some short moments and sprouts spectral dragon wings and readies his shield.

[sblock=ooc]
Darius is here of his own volition, seeking also some information for his treasure.

He activates:
Endure Exposure (on himself)
See the Unseen
Draconic Aura: Energy (Cold)
Draconic Flight

Do I have to make a knowledge check to identify an asimar? [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 15, 2008)

Savlin shakes his head at the others and their discussions.  The troll is right.  Less talk and more movement.  There's no telling what's behind these doors, but if we want to get out of this deathtrap we should start finding those keys.  He quickly searches the area in front of the iron door.

Can any of you help the chain-wielder?  He seems to be lacking the strength to move.
[sblock=ooc] search +11, survival +13 [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2008)

[sblock=redclaw] Rhokkan grabbed the chain-wielder, it's what I meant by ragdoll 
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 16, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> [sblock=redclaw] Rhokkan grabbed the chain-wielder, it's what I meant by ragdoll
> [/sblock]



[sblock=renau1g] I was thinking more along the lines of healing spells to relieve some of the strength damage, but I'm glad we're not leaving him to be pummelled by stone golems.    [/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 16, 2008)

Anabelle studies those around her carefully, judging their usefulness for times to come.

 "Well aren't we a rag tag bunch." 

She points to the troll.

 "You! Care to test the other doors? I'm not a fan of walking down the obvious trap path."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=renau1g] I was thinking more along the lines of healing spells to relieve some of the strength damage, but I'm glad we're not leaving him to be pummelled by stone golems.    [/sblock]



[sblock=Redclaw] I was thinking the same. But I have to roleplay my character, and the healing of strangers is simply not his top-priority. He will use his wand after some answers.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2008)

Savlin investigates the iron door, finding it to be unlocked and apparently untrapped.
Directly in front of it is a symbol in a foreign language.  A quick check by others reveals similar symbols in front of each of the other doors.
Time seems to be passing far too quickly as you decide which exit to take...

[sblock=ooc]
Aasimar are common enough, but to recognize the differences between one and a normal human (which they resemble) will require a spot check, DC 15. (You can take 10 if you have cause to 'investigate' the twitching, paralyzed man).

As for the symbols, they are in each of the 'elemental' languages.  Who can read any of those or make a decipher script check?

BTW for the most part, please make your own rolls on Invisiblecastle and link them.  I'll roll for you when it's reactionary and the result is required for me to tell you what's going on (Such as saving throws or spot checks vs hidden monsters).
Good call on the search check though, I will also be rolling those so you don't know what you got (Nat 20 means you probably found everything there is to find, Nat 1 means you're boned, etc)


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2008)

*Darius*

"We should hurry to leave the vicinity of the golems. I will check your aasimar ragdoll later." Darius says and moves upward.
ooc: How high is the ceiling? I would succeed the spot check with a rolled one.


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2008)

*OOC As stated in the first post, ceiling here is 30' high.  Down the one 'open' corridor, however, it lowers to ~12'.


----------



## renau1g (May 16, 2008)

Taking the initiative, Rhokkan walks in front of the iron door and pushed it open, his sword at the ready in case of a threat behind the door. 

*"Once we move past this door, let's work out a plan for surviving this place"*


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2008)

*Darius*

Darius waits for the troll to move through the door. If there is no obvious trap, he will follow him.


----------



## Darimaus (May 16, 2008)

sorry, I've been reading this thread and I mispost in here instead. Oops.


----------



## Albedo (May 16, 2008)

"Well aren't we all just scared little kittens" 

Anabelle laughs at her companions.

 "Don't you think it would be prudent to test the strength of these defenders before we go running with our tails between our legs?"


----------



## kinem (May 16, 2008)

The invisible Carl chuckles at the woman's suggestion.  "I like your attitude girl but we may never need to fight these toys, and with one of our number down it's not a good time.  Actually I might be able to deal with these myself; I'd just float up out of their reach and blast 'em with acid 'till it's done."


----------



## Albedo (May 16, 2008)

"So why don't you then? Don't you think this room would be a much safer place to fix..."  She cocks her head towards the paralyzed spiked chain wielder,  ..."that" than these random hallways containing hells knows what?"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2008)

*Darius*

"You want him fixed? I don't trust aasimars. And his gear seems expensive... But if it furthers my survival, I'm glad to help." Darius answers with a smile.


----------



## Albedo (May 16, 2008)

"Well aren't you the cowardly type? Run away from the golems and rob an unconscious man? Honestly, I'd rather have this meatsack taking a few hits for me than you ducking out when things get interesting."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2008)

*Darius*

"I'm not the cowardly, but the surviving type. And why should I use my powers on those golems? I'm here to win a prize, not to cheat. But let me see, if I can revive the meatsack." Darius responds before he draws a slender, pearl-tipped wand and uses it on the aasimar.

[sblock=ooc]Use Magic Device (1d20+18=30)
lesser restoration (1d4=1)[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 16, 2008)

"Call it what you will, you are still a coward, and your antics won't garauntee your survival, but will merely ensure your death will be a shameful one. And yet, I question what kind of prize would draw one such as yourself into such a place. Most of all, I wonder what you know about our host. Given the fact that you believe their is a prize to be found here you must know something about this place and its owner."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2008)

*Darius*

"You know, I don't like your attitude. Yes, I heard rumors about a powerfull mad mage and arranged to be captured. I'm not your enemy, yet. And if you want to destroy some golems, by any means, do it. I will take the most logic path."


----------



## Albedo (May 16, 2008)

"Oh, I'm sorry, I can see now how distruting a man by his race and robbing him blind are sincerely the logical choices. Lead on oh great master of reason. If you know the ropes so well I'm sure you won't be against walking in front." 

[sblock=OOC] Just to let you know Walking Dad, in case you get the wrong idea, I'm not picking on you, I'm just playing a very abrasive style character. [/sblock]

[sblock=DM] btw, anabelle won't be readying any actions, but if those golems start to move, she does have lesser celerity prepeared to get her out of the way if they start to attack. I just thought I'd let you know to avoid any friction in the future.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 16, 2008)

*Darius*

"Yes, it is clearly better to argue about undecided things. And stop to give everyone orders." Darius calls from the door.

[sblock=OOC] No problem. I have to get used to play LE   [/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 16, 2008)

Anabelle shrugs as she walks after everyone else.

 "Your funeral." 

She turns back to the two holwers she summoned for the fight and instructs them to stay in the room. As they walk away, she listens for sounds of a stuggle as she counts the seconds to see how fast the golems could possibly begin to attack.


----------



## Redclaw (May 17, 2008)

Savlin has no patience for the exchange, Enough foolishness.  If we want to survive we should probably be trying to work together.  We were actually pretty impressive against whatever that creature in there was.  A bit more teamwork and we might have a chance.

He turns to the new arrival.  You actually wanted to be captured and thrown in this deathtrap?  Are you insane or just stupid with greed?  I will bet you regret that choice soon enough, and I will hope that we all live long enough to laugh at you for it.

With that he stalks down the hallway, keeping a close eye on the troll.


----------



## Jemal (May 17, 2008)

Rhokkan shoves open the heavy metal door with little effort and strolls down the hallway, the rest following.  About 30' in he hears (barely over the whining and arguing of the smelly humans behind him) a click as he steps on something.  He sighs and grunts as a barrage of arrows pepper him from the side, thankful they were not flame-tipped.  This was obviously going to be a rather annoying dungeon.

Anabelle waits in the rear, and about 30 seconds after they leave the room she hears the grinding of stone and the howls from her summoned pets are quickly cut short.


[sblock=ooc]
Further actions?  The tunnel is 10' wide, 12' tall.  I need to know how far each of you can see in the dark, any special senses you may have, if any of you are carrying light, and what your walking order is (Figure it out in the OOC thread if you have to), as well as whether or not you'll be spending the time neccesary to search for traps as you're going (for a 10' wide corridor that lowers your movement speed to 5'/2 rounds).

Rhokkan takes Arrow trap CR 6 (5d8+5=26) 26 damage. (Piercing, Nonmagical).

Also Albedo, technically you can't ready actions outside of combat.  If you know combat's coming, that's what the surprise round is for (though you'd still need to roll initiative, and your opponents would be able to act in the surprise round if they were equally as aware of the combat as you.)

Just in case anybody is wondering, Xp is being talleyed on my end, and will be given to you when you rest.  Though I warn you there are mechanics in place within the dungeon to prevent frequent resting.
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
First, I only used readied actions as a reference to the kind of condition lesser celerity can be used to create, as it has an immediate action casting time.

Second, I've read nothing in the PHB about not being able to ready actions outside of combat, I am a little curious where you got that from.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2008)

*Darius*



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> Savlin has no patience for the exchange, Enough foolishness.  If we want to survive we should probably be trying to work together.  We were actually pretty impressive against whatever that creature in there was.  A bit more teamwork and we might have a chance.



"I'm ready for any teamwork. But to be really effective I have to immunize you all against my powers. If you don't want this, I cannot guaranty that you will be unhurt."



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> He turns to the new arrival.  You actually wanted to be captured and thrown in this deathtrap?  Are you insane or just stupid with greed?  I will bet you regret that choice soon enough, and I will hope that we all live long enough to laugh at you for it.



"Hey, I heard about this from someone who survived. And I'm more _greedy_ than insane, by the way. You don't know what kind of information I seek, so be not so fast to judge me. And you still don't know if the ragdoll is hear by himself. Do you want to laugh about him or do we all want act like a team?"


----------



## renau1g (May 17, 2008)

Sighing as he pulled the arrows out of his flesh, the wounds they caused already healing over and within a minute it's impossible to determine where they struck. 

Stopping and turning around Rhokkan lets the chain-wielder go so the human can look him over. * "Well, I guess this is a better place to stop for a moment. We gotta work together like youse said. What's each of you good at? I'm good at one thing, fightin'. I'll cut anything down that stands before me."*


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2008)

*Darius*

"I can see things invisible to the naked eye, like this flying halfling. And I can identify magic items, fly have a deadly energy breath and other things. And I can make you immune against my breath. I have some healing stuff, too." Darius answers the troll.

"What about you? Can you stand up or do you need another charge?" he asks the aasimar.


----------



## Redclaw (May 17, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> Stopping and turning around Rhokkan lets the chain-wielder go so the human can look him over. * "Well, I guess this is a better place to stop for a moment. We gotta work together like youse said. What's each of you good at? I'm good at one thing, fightin'. I'll cut anything down that stands before me."*



Then we shall work well together.  I, too, am good at fighting, although I tend to stand still less while doing it.  So, you keep them stationary and I'll jump in from the other side and leave them confused.  

I am also able to discover footprints and other signs of passage, which might allow us to know a little about what we face before we face it, or to track something that runs from us.


----------



## kinem (May 17, 2008)

"You've seen ... so to speak ... most of what I do" Carl says. "I blast monsters away and can scout while invisible.  I'm also pretty good at using magic items.  My main power though, is my charming personality.  Especially if we come across any halfling ladies."

[sblock=ooc]Carl prefers to stay in the 2nd rank, behind the troll, and on the left side of the corridor.  He is flying a few feet up.

He has darkvision 60' and see invisible.[/sblock]


----------



## Ruined (May 17, 2008)

Takk struggles to his feet, using a wall for support. 

"I can stand, thanks to you," nodding to the man with the wand. "I am greatly weakened, but I can keep up. As to the wand, if you can spare another charge I would be grateful, but I understand that you have no cause to trust me."

Coiling the chain in his hands, he looks at the individual around him. Dark hearts, mercenary goals. And yet they had pulled him from the room, saving him from a certain death. 

"When I'm not playing the 'rag doll'," he manages the briefest of smiles, "I'm a capable combatant.  But I guess we'll see."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 17, 2008)

*Darius*

"Sure I will help you, if you promise me to help me in return. To survive this." Darius says to the aasimar with a winning smile.


----------



## Albedo (May 18, 2008)

Anabelle taps her foot impatiently as her new party members go through the introductions. She gives a quick laugh at Darius' last statement.

 "Well isn't this a heartfilled moment. And just a few minutes ago you were declaring an urge to rob the poor assimar blind. We're finally one big happy family. Now if you all don't mind, lets can the introductions and get this show on the road. The only thing we can gain here is a gruesome death."


----------



## Jemal (May 18, 2008)

"Which is more than you deserve" comes a rasping, clacking voice from further down the tunnel.  the party glances that way but can't see far enough into the gloom to discern anything. 

*Initiative*
[sblock=map]

```
............RRDT......|
 ............RRCA......|
 
R=Rhokkan
D=Darius
C=Carl
S=Savlin
T=Takk
A=Anabelle

Left leads into darkness, Right is the room you just left.

You can't see whatever it is.
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]
WD - If you want to, I'll give you up to 2 more charges from the wand on the Aasimar before this 'encounter' as you could've been healing AND talking.
Rhokkan - You've had enough rounds to regenerate fully.
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]

 Initiative=15 

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 18, 2008)

*Darius*

[sblock=ooc] Yes, Darius will use two more charges of the wand.
lesser restorations (2d4=5)

Initiative (1d20+3=19)

Darius: 
AC: 25 Touch: 15 Flat-Footed: 22
Saves: FORT: +16 REF: +11 WILL: +14 [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 18, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]initiative = 26

Carl: 71 hp, fly 20' (good)
AC 33, touch 19, ff 21
Saves Fort +14, Reflex +14, Will +12 (+14 vs. fear)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 18, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Ouch... 3 rolls for restoration, 2 of them 1's?
OK, DM Reroll. Lesser Restoration (1d4=4) 
Takk has been hit by three charges and is currently at 9 Strength.  (Also WD, please don't forget the UMD checks in the future, though I'll let it pass on this one)

[/sblock]


----------



## Ruined (May 18, 2008)

[sblock="OOC"]
Initiative 16

Takk: 98 hp
AC: 22, touch 22, flat-footed 16
Fort +9, Ref +13, Will +10

And thanks for the restorations/reroll - WD / Jemal.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 18, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] Initiative (1d20+5)=21 

Since WD doesn't want Darius to carry the torch, I guess Savlin is, in his of hand.  That puts his AC at 24, 19 flat-footed.

Fellfrost is in his main hand, frost-empowered.[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 18, 2008)

Double Post


----------



## Albedo (May 18, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Forgot stats.

HP=74
AC=13, FF=10, Touch=13
Fort=6, Ref=6, Will=11
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 18, 2008)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc] Initiative (1d20+5)=21
> 
> Since WD doesn't want Darius to carry the torch, I guess Savlin is, in his of hand.  That puts his AC at 24, 19 flat-footed.
> 
> Fellfrost is in his main hand, frost-empowered.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]I would someone let cast a light spell on my shield, (or on your weapon?). Jemal, can you make somatic gestures with a hand carrieing a light shield?

*Forgot HP: 136*[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 18, 2008)

* "We'll see who has the gruesome death!" Rhokkan roars *
[sblock=OOC]
107/107 hp
AC: 26, Touch: 14, FF: 21
F/R/W: +20/+11/+10
Initiative (1d20+5=24) Two 19's in a row for init. Nice .
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 19, 2008)

If Carl is the first to act, he will fly forward 20', staying near the top of the tunnel, and try to see anything coming (within 60').  If he still sees nothing, he will ready an action to attack with beshadowed blast if anything hostile comes into view.


----------



## Jemal (May 20, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Carl 26
Rhokkan 24
Savlin 21
Darius 19
Takk 16
Anabelle 15
Badguy: ?
[/sblock]

Carl moves forward 20' but still sees nothing.

[sblock=ooc]
OK, lets keep OOC stuff to the OOC thread.. From now I'll be rolling init to save on time/ooc posts.  
WD - You need at least 1 free hand to cast a spell with a somatic component, wielding a shield (other than a buckler) takes up 1 hand.  They also have spell failure chance.
COMBAT: 
Need actions from everyone.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 20, 2008)

The troll rushes off towards the sound of the voice, hoping to catch the creature before it realizes he's there. If he sees the enemy, Rhokkan attempts to slash it with his sword. 

[sblock=stats]
107/107 hp
AC: 26, Touch: 14, FF: 21
F/R/W: +20/+11/+10
Attack; Damage (1d20+16=27, 3d6+16=26) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Ruined (May 20, 2008)

With chain in hands, Takk follows after the troll, moving past Darius if he hesitates. The troll is sure to set off any traps, but he may need some help in melee if he finds what he seeks.

[sblock="stats"]
Takk: 98 hp
AC: 22, touch 22, flat-footed 16
Fort +9, Ref +13, Will +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 20, 2008)

Anabelle calmly watches the darkness, coldly calculating what could be behind its black screen.

[sblock=OOC]

If nothing happens before her round, she will cast ebon eyes on herself. If something does happen, I would like to know, since she is pretty far down the initiative list and it could change her approach.

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 20, 2008)

Alert for the upcoming danger, Savlin carries the torch down the hallway, staying 10' behind the troll for now.  

[sblock=ooc] AC 24, touch 15, 19 flat-footed
HP 99/99
Fort +14, Ref +14, Will +5 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 20, 2008)

*Darius*



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> The troll rushes off towards the sound of the voice, hoping to catch the creature before it realizes he's there. If he sees the enemy, Rhokkan attempts to slash it with his sword.
> 
> [sblock=stats]
> 107/107 hp
> ...



As Rhokkan moves by, Darius touches him to give him an Endure Exposure effect.

On his turn, Darius uses the same invocation on Takk.
[sblock=ooc]Can I use my first action as some kind of AoO? If not I will use the invocation only on Takk.

BTW, my mithral shield has no spell failure (5% base - 10%mithral)

Darius:
AC: 25 Touch: 15 Flat-Footed: 22
Saves: FORT: +16 REF: +11 WILL: +14
HP: 136[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 21, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Carl 26
Rhokkan 24
Savlin 21
Darius 19
Takk 16
Badguy 15
Anabelle 15
[/sblock]

Carl flies forward but can't yet see it.

Rhokkan rushes past him, seeing the insectile creature as he approaches, getting close but not close enough to attack it, Savlin keeping right behind him.  As Savlin approaches with the torch, the full form of the creature is revealed, a large insectile creature with deadly looking mandibles, sharp claws, and a razor-spike tipped tail.

Darius Buffs Takk, and then the Aasimar also rushes forwards towards the beast.  Meanwhile, Anabelle sees the beast and manages to figure out what they're facing.(SEE OOC)

Once everyone has closed with the beast, it clacks in a harsh imitation of laughter, stepping backwards as a flash of cold washes over the three that had charged it.  Takk manages to avoid the brunt of it, bringing up the rear, while the other two feel their bones chill.  "Yes, feel the icy chill of your impending Death!"  As the creature speaks, Takk and Savlin feel fear grip their hearts, while Rhokkan experiences a mild Shudder.

[sblock=map]

```
...BBRRT...............D.......|
 ...BBRR.S.........C....A......|
 
R=Rhokkan
D=Darius
C=Carl
S=Savlin
T=Takk
A=Anabelle
B=Badguy
.=5'square
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
WD - There's an *Epic Feat* that allows you to cast a spell as an AoO. (Spell of Opportunity).

The Insecty thing was 80 feet from Rhokkan to start, it required a run action to reach him with move rate 30.
The thing now goes after Takk/Before Anabelle.  It technically had a surprise round, and it's action was to delay.
Rhokkan, Takk, Savlin Reflex DC 20 (1d20+11=26, 1d20+13=23, 1d20+14=23) 
Cone of Cold damage (13d6=42) X1.5 Empowered = 63.  You all made the save, so Rhokkan and Savlin take 31, and Takk takes nothing (Go evasion).
Now, for the Fear check. 
Will saves vs Fear(DC 23): Rhokkan, Takk, Savlin (1d20+10=24, 1d20+10=20, 1d20+5=18) 
Rhokkan makes the save(You have listed+14 in your last post, but your sheet says +10.  Either way you made it, but please fix the discrepancy) and is Shaken(-2 attacks/saves/skills/ability checks) for 1 round.  The other two fail and become panicked.

Also everybody keep in mind that there is currently a 10X10 Troll between you and your target providing it with cover.

Kinem, the beast is 70' from you, not within range of your Eldritch Blast, sry. 
[sblock=Albedo]
Knowledge: Planes; Religion (1d20+25=39, 1d20+25=34) Hmm.. thats nice.  OK, so you know that it's an Ice Devil(Gelugon).  You know everything about it from the MM Except it's spell-like abilities and Regen (Sorry, rolled randomly for info).   Also, please post an Action for Anabelle.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 21, 2008)

Upon recognizing the nature of the creature before her, a cruel smile reaches Anabelle's lips. Creatures like this are her specialty. She quickly thinks of the best way to deal with the creature, and comes to the conclusion a little prep time is in order. Her familiar lands on her shoulder as she pulls out her rod, and calls out magical words as she begins to move much faster than normal. Swiftly travelling ahead 60ft, she then recites another series of arcane verses and covers herself, her familiar, Rhokkan, Takk, and Savlin with a fiery coating, protecting them against any more ice attacks to come.

[sblock=OOC] 
Step 1: Familiar uses its move action to land on her shoulders. (Its still invised btw)
Step 2: Use rod to cast quickened haste on herself, her familiar, Carl, and Darius.
Step 3: Moves forward 60ft.
Step 4: Uses standard action to cast Mass Fire Shield (Warm) on all mentioned above.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 21, 2008)

Carl moves 20' closer, and unleashes his beshadowed blast on the beast.

Carl is surprised to see his blast has no effect, but he can guess what that means.

[sblock=ooc]beshadowed blast 25 to hit touch, 19 vs. SR[/sblock]


----------



## Ruined (May 21, 2008)

His silvery eyes wide in terror, Takk drops his weaponry and speeds away from the insectoid beast.

[sblock="Stats"]
Takk: 98 hp
AC: 22, touch 22, flat-footed 16
Fort +9, Ref +13, Will +10
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 21, 2008)

Darius moves toward Rhokkan, trying to get him in touch range...


----------



## Redclaw (May 21, 2008)

Savlin's heart filles with icy dread and he knows that he looks on the instrument of his own death.  Fear guiding every action, he throws his torch and his sword, the beautiful _Fellfrost_, on the icy ground of the hallway and flees after the troll.


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2008)

* "Bwahaha, silly insect, your cold cannot harm me! Your threats are meaningless! It is you who shall face your death!"* Rhokkan roars as he swings his massive sword at the creature and attempts to rip a piece of it's flesh with his sharp, razorlike teeth.

[sblock=ooc]
81/107 hp (31 damage, plus 5 from fast healing)
AC: 26, Touch: 14, FF: 21
F/R/W: +20/+11/+10
Sword Swing I; Damage I Sword Swing II; Damage II Bite; Damage (1d20+18=37, 3d6+16=23, 1d20+18=38, 3d6+16=26, 1d20+14=17, 1d8+5=8)  Wow! 19 & 20 on the attacks.... shoot I typo'd the attack bonus, it should be +16, not +18, therefore 1st attack is 35 to hit, second is 36 to hit. Sorry Jemal
Confirming 2 criticals (1d20+16=18, 1d20+16=22) But apparently IC doesn't want Rhokkan to critically hit anything 

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 23, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Carl 26
Rhokkan 24
Savlin 21
Darius 19
Takk 16
Badguy 15(a)
Anabelle 15(b)
[/sblock]

Carl's blast sizzles harmlessly into the insectile creature as Rhokkan's mighty sword swings dig into it's hard carapace, though it seems to care little about his efforts.

While Savlin and Takk flee past him in terror, Darius instead runs TOWARDS their foe, coming up right behind the Troll.

The 12 foot insect grins as it unleashes it's own flurry of attacks on the troll, connecting once with a massive spear while simultaneously lashing Rhokkan with its tail and tearing a bite out of his shoulder.  Meanwhile, one of the wounds Rhokkan inflicted begins to close, showing that the Troll isn't the only one in this corridor with self-healing capabilities.

Anabelle Hastes herself, and nearby allies, then moves forwards and further buffs those within range.(see OOC)

[sblock=map]

```
...BBRRD.......................|T
 ...BBRR....A..C.........S.....|
```
B=Badguy R=Rhokkan D = Darius T = Takk
A = Anabelle C = Carl S = Savlin . = 5' Square
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Rhokkan actually hit AC's 33 and 34 (You forgot to take into account the -2 shaken, though that only applies this round.  You still hit, though... just pointing it out.)
BADGUY Retaliates: Spear/spear/spear/bite/tail (1d20=2, 1d20=17, 1d20=4, 1d20=14, 1d20=19) 
Hits with spear, bite, and tail after modifiers.
damage: 2d6+9=17, 2d6+3=14, 3d6+3=13 total Damage 44.  Also 2 fort saves: 1d20+20=28, 1d20+20=32 *Whoops, -2 shaken = 26/30* Rhokkan succeeds on both.
When Belle buffs, the following are within range of each: 
Haste: Savlin, Anabelle, Familiar
Fire Shield(Warm): Rhokkan, Darius, Anabelle, Familiar
NOTE to Darius - You recognize the Fire shield and it's effects, and know that Rhokkan, Anabelle, and yourself are now protected against Cold. (50% damage, none if you make the save).
NOTE to Anabelle - You realize that this thing knows much about magic, and probably recognized your Fire Shield for what it was.  
NOTE About the fear: Unfortunately, it lasts for another 12 rounds.  Unless something/someone snaps you out, you'll basically spend the next minute cowering in the starting room.  
(Anabelle realizes this, btw.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 23, 2008)

Anabelle steps forward and begins phase 2 of her plan to defeat the devil, casting yet another spell, though the incantation for this one lasts much longer than any she's cast so far.

[sblock=OOC] 
Anabelle casts Summon Monster V to summon a Bearded Devil. It will appear at the start of her next round. Btw, I have Ruin Delver's Fortune stashed away in case the Ice Devil tries anything funny, and it casts as an immediate action.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 23, 2008)

Darius touches Rhokkan in an unthreatingly manner and bestows Endure exposure on him before he steps 10 ft back.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry to everyone for the long preparation. Normally, this should already be in effect on you, to let me breath to your spaces.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 23, 2008)

*"Where are the rest of you cowards going, why dontcha lend a hand?"* Rhokkan calls out as he sneaks a glance over his shoulder. He attempts some another flurry of sword strikes and a bite, unfortunately his distraction costs his aim.

[sblock=OOC]
42/107 hp (44 damage, plus 5 from fast healing) 
AC: 26, Touch: 14, FF: 21
F/R/W: +20/+11/+10
Sword Swing I; Damage I Sword Swing II; Damage II Bite; Damage (1d20+16=24, 3d6+16=27, 1d20+16=28, 3d6+16=30, 1d20+14=33, 1d8+5=11) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Oops, I forgot to mention that my familiar is using polymorph to change into a Lionel as well.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 24, 2008)

*OOC: just waiting on Carl (Kinem)*


----------



## Jemal (May 25, 2008)

NPCing Carl for now.

[sblock=initiative]
Carl 26
Rhokkan 24
Savlin 21
Darius 19
Takk 16
Badguy 15(a)
Anabelle 15(b)
[/sblock]

The Warlock unleashes another Eldritch Blast at the beast, this time finally penetrating its defenses!
Rhokkan, realizing that his opponent is much tougher than he'd originally expected, and noticing the dissapearance of two of his allies, misses with both of his sword strikes but does manage to bite a small chunk out of the things arm. 
Savlin and Takk cower in the Golem's room as Darius Immunizes the Troll to his future attacks before moving back and preparing to finally go on the offensive.

Screeching in pain from the Warlock's Blast, the beast glares at Carl.  With a wave of its hand, the fiend summons a solid sheet of ice directly behind Rhokkan.  "Just you and me, Troll.. Do you feel the chill of your impending doom yet?" It chitters at him, clacking its mandibles and taking a step back, tauntingly.

Anabelle begins summoning as her familiar transforms, hoping that by the time her spell goes off the wall will be down

[sblock=map]

```
...BB.RRI.D...................|T
 ...BB.RRI.FA..C...............|S
```
B=Badguy R=Rhokkan D = Darius T = Takk
A = Anabelle C = Carl S = Savlin F = Ana's Familiar
 . = 5' Square  I = Ice Wall.
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Carl's Eldritch BlastTouch Attack, SR, Damage (1d20+16=24, 1d20+12=26, 8d6=28) Hits for 28 damage!

The Ice Devil Defensively Casts Wall of Ice behind Rhokkan, cutting him off from the rest of you (See Map) then takes a 5' step back. Defensive Casting (1d20+23=29) 

Albedo, if you'd like to change your action please say so, but I figured since it won't appear for another turn, someone will probably shatter the Ice Wall by then, thus not changing your action.  Also starting now, I'm going to ask you to post your next action after I post the NPC's action, so his action doesn't screw with yours as this one might have. (Effectively you miss one round refocusing your initiative to the top of the next round, and the Badguy ends off initiative.  No effect on actual game play, just makes tracking easier.)

ALSO, to the two who're feared, starting now you can take a Standard action while cowering to 'recover' and lower your Panicked effect to Shaken with a Will save, DC 22.  This means if you do succeed, you can use your move action to start heading back towards the fight (If you desire)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 25, 2008)

*Darius*

As Darius sees the forming ice wall, he instantly makes a short gesture and speaks a single word: "Begone!"

[sblock=ooc] Uses Voracious Dispelling against the Wall of Ice
Voracious Dispelling (1d20+10=24)[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 25, 2008)

Savlin cowers in the corner, repeating the phrase, It's just a bug.  It's just a bug, over and over to himself.  He tries to calm himself, but the magical fear proves too much for him to overcome.
[sblock=ooc] Will save (1d20+5)=16 [/sblock]


----------



## Ruined (May 25, 2008)

Burying his face against a stone column, Takk tries to steel his resolve. Failing.

[sblock=ooc]
Will save (1d20+10=14)
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

* "It would appear that it is just the two of us insect, I shall squash you like a mosquito back in the bogs!"* Rhokkan answers, following his words with another flurry of attacks

[sblock=ooc] 
47/107 hp (5 from fast healing) 
AC: 26, Touch: 14, FF: 21
F/R/W: +20/+11/+10

Sword Swing I; Damage I Sword Swing II; Damage II Bite; Damage (1d20+16=33, 3d6+16=29, 1d20+16=22, 3d6+16=29, 1d20+14=34, 1d8+5=13) 
Critical Confirmation for Bite ( 1d20+14=32) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 26, 2008)

Anabelle finishes her summons, bringing forth her own devil into the fray. She then casts two more spells, protecting her familiar with magical force while the devil begins its attacks on their opponent.

[sblock=OOC]
She will use the last charge of the day on her rod to cast a quickened Mage Armor on her familiar and follow up with a shield spell. 

The Bearded Devil Battle Fenzies, then full rounds the Ice Devil.

 Attacks 

Bearded Devil 
AC: 17
HP: 69
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 26, 2008)

(ooc: Assuming that Darius dispelled the wall of ice.)

Carl decides to try an acidic blast on the monster, seeing that his regular blast was unreliable against it.

[sblock=ooc]vitriolic blast 27 to hit touch, 25 damage

note: Standard gelugons have acid resistance 10, making it 15 damage and negating the lingering damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 26, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Jemal, I missed your OOC thing before. You are actually backwards on which side of the initiative I am on. I've already been posting after he goes, ever since the start when I didn't end up casting Ebon Eyes. All my actions happen after he acts.

Also, since the Ice Wall doesn't get dispelled until after Anabelle goes, would I be able to delay so I can summon my monster behind the badguy?

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2008)

[sblock=NEW initiative]
Rhokkan 
Savlin 
Darius
Anabelle 
Carl  
Takk 
Badguy [/sblock]


Carl and Anabelle wait for the ice to begone as Darius shouts out his intentions.
Rhokkan continues assaulting the Ice beast, connecting with one sword swing and tearing a small rip in it's armoured plating with his bite.

Darius destroys the magical barrier, and immediately Carl's blast flies in, burning a small patch off the beasts chest.
Anabelle finally finishes her summoning and a Bearded devil appears behind the beast, but it's attacks do nothing more than inform the beast there's something behind it.

Frustrated, the beast shouts at Rhokkan as it rips and stabs the troll, nearly dropping him. "WHY WON'T YOU DIIIIIEE!?"

[sblock=map]

```
..VBB.RR..D...................|T
 ...BB.RR..FA..C...............|S
```
B=Badguy R=Rhokkan D = Darius T = Takk
A = Anabelle C = Carl S = Savlin F = Ana's Familiar
. = 5' Square V=Summoned Monster
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Ice Devil full-round's Rhokkan: Attacks Vs Rhokkan: Spear/spear/spear/bite/tail (1d20+20=26, 1d20+15=26, 1d20+10=21, 1d20+14=26, 1d20+14=19) 
Damage (2d6+9=16, 2d6+9=17, 2d6+3=6) 39 total damage to Rhokkan.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

*Darius*

Glad that he destroyed the devil's magic, Darius follows up with his thunderous breath!

[sblock=ooc]Enduring Thunder Breath DC 24 Fort (6d6=20) SU, no SR, sonic damage, half damage again next round. 30ft cone. Hits Rhokkan and the devil, but Rhokkan takes no damage, thanks to Endure Exposure.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

*"It'll take more than you to kill me fiend!"* Rhokkan retorts, but the raggedness in his voice belies his true state. His head swimming, vision blurring, Rhokkan launches another flurry of strikes upon the insect creature. 

[sblock=ooc]
13/107 hp (47-39dmg +5 from fast healing) 
AC: 26, Touch: 14, FF: 21
F/R/W: +20/+11/+10
Sword Swing I; Damage I Sword Swing II; Damage II Bite; Damage (includes flanking bonus) (1d20+18=27, 3d6+16=23, 1d20+18=21, 3d6+16=25, 1d20+15=30, 1d8+5=7) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Ruined (May 26, 2008)

Awaiting his fate, Takk cowers.

[sblock=ooc]
Will save (1d20+10=17)
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 26, 2008)

Anabelle seemingly pokes thin air, though to all who could see the unseen, she bestows continued invisibility on her familiar, who slips in front of the troll and bites the devil while the Bearded Devil she summoned before takes another go at the monster.

[sblock=OOC]
Anabelle casts Greater Invisibility on her familiar, who takes a move action to get adjacent to the Ice Devil and bites.

 Attack = AC 30 (Opponent Loses Dex) for 19 Damage 

 Bearded Devil Attacks Miss Twice 

Familiar:
AC 38
HP 37

Bearded Devil:
AC 17
HP 69
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 27, 2008)

Continuing to cower, Savlin begins to emit a low whimpering sound.  It's a manly whimper, but a whimper none the less.

[sblock=ooc] will save (1d20+5)=12 [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 28, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Rhokkan 
Savlin 
Darius
Anabelle 
Carl 
Takk 
Badguy [/sblock]

Rhokkan flails inneffectually, his blows glancing off the beasts armored plating.
Savlin and Takk continue to cower, attempting to steel their resolve as Darius finally enters combat, blasting the Beast with a cone of thunderous energy.

Anabelle's summoned devil attacks from behind but fails to wound it as Rhokkan feels something brush past him, as a chunk is ripped out of the Beast. 
Carl unleashes another acidic blast, burning another minor hole in it.

The beast looks confused as something injures it, likely expecting another spell.  With a roar, it continues its assault on the troll, missing with the majority of its attacks, but finally dropping the massive beast.  As it does so, it swings back around, ripping at the bearded devil with its jaws, but missing horribly.

[sblock=map]

```
..VBB.RR..D...................|T
 ...BBFRR..FA..C...............|S
```
B=Badguy R=Rhokkan D = Darius T = Takk
A = Anabelle C = Carl S = Savlin F = Ana's Familiar
. = 5' Square V=Summoned Monster
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
NPCing Carl again.. Is Kinem back? I've seen him around but he hasn't posted here.

Anyways..

Carls acidic blast: 1d20+12=27, 8d6=22 

Hmm, As the beast doesn't know its being attacked by an invisible attacker, it will continue to assault the troll.  Albedo, Since your familiar only takes up a 5' square, I'm ruling that each attack has a 50/50 chance of hitting your invisible familiar instead, treating it as 'soft cover'.

Spear/Spear/Spear/Bite/Tail (1d20+20=37, 1d20+15=19, 1d20+10=22, 1d20+14=29, 1d20+14=23) 1=Rhokkan, 2=Familiar (1d2=1, 1d2=1) 
It hits Rhokkan twice, dropping him with 21 damage.

Also, Walking dad - As your character has no knowledge of what this thing is or what it can do, I'm going to need a very good reason you would choose to use a Sonic ability with a fort save against it.  It's a large creature, and thus likely better at fort saves than reflex saves, and you have no idea what it's immune/resistant to.

In any case, Badguy; Familiar; Summon: Fort save DC 24 vs thundering breath weapon. (1d20+15=35, 1d20+8=16, 1d20+8=17) The ice devil makes its save. 
*EDIT: Just noted I'm an idiot.  the Summon is outside range, and Darius goes BEFORE the familiar, so only the badguy takes damage.*

[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 28, 2008)

The Leonel tears into the confused devil, with a little aid from the Bearded Devil behind it. It then steps back over top of the fallen troll in attempt to confuse the Devil as to its location.

[sblock=OOC]
 Familiar's Attacks = 1 hit, potential crit 
 Confrimation = Miss
 Damage = 19 

Bearded Evil Attacks:
 Attacks = Missed Twice 

Familiar 5 ft steps back into the trolls square (not stepping on it though  )
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 28, 2008)

Rhokkan lies on the ground, unconscious, but his body continues to repair itself at an astonishing rate.

[sblock=ooc]
-3/107 hp (13-21dmg +5 from fast healing) 
AC: 26, Touch: 14, FF: 21
F/R/W: +20/+11/+10

*I know AC & Ref. saves are much lower now that Rhokkan's incapped, but I'm assuming pretty much every attack is a hit and he'd fail every reflex save at this point.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 28, 2008)

Hearing the troll drop to the ground, Savlin manages to finally collect himself and accept the fact that the big, scary creature is still far down the hallway, and not pursuing him.  He lifts himself out of the crouch he was in and manages to wipe the tear-tracks off his cheeks as he heads back toward the others.  I hope they're not all dead, he says to himself as he goes. 

[sblock=ooc] will save (1d20+5)=22 Success! Move action back down the hall, drawing _Bleeder_ as he goes.  [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 28, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I'm back and I posted here since then, which was the 1st time Carl used vitriolic blast.  It's OK, he probably would have done the same thing again.[/sblock]

Carl is rather alarmed when the tough troll goes down.  If the monster is still up, he'll try to go all out this time, though only his first blast of acid seems to have any effect.

[sblock=ooc]vitriolic blast, 22 to hit touch, 20 damage before resist 10;

If the monster is still up after that, quickened empowered eldritch blast, which didn't beat SR[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ...
> [sblock=ooc]
> ...
> 
> ...



[sblock=ooc]It is very easy. Thunderous breath is Darius newest, strongest breath and he wants to show of. Also, he prefers to do ice or sonic breath. Having seen this creatures ice attacks and ice wall he didn't use ice himself for his attack. He uses fire only if there is a clear benefit or he needs a line effect.

-deleted- [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2008)

Darius moves behind the changed familiar and bestows it with an endure exposure effect.


----------



## Ruined (May 29, 2008)

"I'm going to die here," Takk whispers.

[sblock=ooc]
My streak continues!

Will save (1d20 +10=17)
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Rhokkan 
Savlin 
Darius
Anabelle 
Carl 
Takk 
Badguy 
[/sblock]

As Rhokkan lay twitching but not dead, Savlin finally manages to shake off the icy grip of fear, charging back in and drawing Bleeder, wishing he hadn't dropped his other sword in his original panic.

Darius steps forward and immunizes the familiar(gogo See invis.) and it assaults the beast before stepping back, another blast of acid zooming in between the familiar and Darius as Carl blasts the creature yet again.  
The beast seems to consider the situation for a moment.  It appears badly wounded, and begins Concentrating.. When nothing happens, it growls in frustration, Pushing past the summoned Bearded Devil as it runs down the corridor, ignoring the Bearded Devil's clumsy attack.

[sblock=Map]

```
..BB...V...FR......................|T
 ..BB.......DR...A..C........S......|
```
B=Badguy R=Rhokkan (Darius & Familiar both currently standing in his square)
D = Darius T = Takk
A = Anabelle C = Carl S = Savlin F = Ana's Familiar
. = 5' Square V=Summoned Monster
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc] 
Lucky you guys, it failed the Summoning Percentiles.

a few things of note.
[sblock=Walking Dad]You just happened to use the ability that it isn't resistant against, which seemed suspicious to me since your character is supposed to know nothing about it.  As such, I asked WHY.  
Your response would have been perfectly fine except for this: 


> Using your highest level power shouldn't need more explanation. Or do you ask wizards why they use acid arrow if they have magic missle avaiable?



Yes, actually, I do if their opponent happens to be strong against magic missile or weak against acid and they don't know that In Character.  Especially since Magic Missile is usually a better choice, dealing more damage and auto-hitting. (Much like with your ability which was changed to a Fort Save vs a large, tough-looking creature, hence making me wonder 'why?')  Either way though, it shouldn't matter.  When asked a question by your DM, it's considered good manners to answer it without being snarky/disrespectful (Such was the tone I got from your response, whether it was intended or not).  I'm not trying to say you're cheating or metagaming, just that when something pops up that makes me wonder why, I AM going to ask for, and expect, a reasonable answer.  I expect this won't be the first time, and you won't be the only one to receive such a question, but if you take it personally, this won't be a fun campaign for either of us.[/sblock]

Secondly, Invocations are spell-like abilities that provoke attacks of opportunity, and the beast has 10' reach.  I'm ruling that you noticed this (it did attack the troll from 10' away) and are casting defensively, so I'll roll the concentration check for you.
Concentration, DC 17 (1d20+19=36) Succeeds (didn't nat 1), so nothing changes. *EDIT: Actually should've been DC 18, the 17 was a typo, but it changes nothing*

Couple notes for ALL - When Moving, please post how far you move, so I don't have to check your character sheets for any movement effects you may have. (I checked this time, just keep in mind for future posting)
ALSO, I appreciate some you trying to lend a hand, but I'd much rather you at least PRETEND you don't know what the monster is.  Unless you successfuly made the knowledge check (Which was only Albedo), your character has no idea what it is, and as such, I'd prefer ZERO metagaming (such as pointing out it's Resistances[Kinem], talking about/reading about it's AC, saves, or anything else like that).  If your character doesn't know what the monster is, then try and ignore your OWN information about it (And please, if you don't allready know about it, don't go reading up on it till after the fight).

Bearded Devils AoO on the Ice Devil for rushing past: AoO (1d20+13=14, 1d10+9=14) Nat 1.
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (May 30, 2008)

Feeling the combat come to a close, the familiar licks its lips in anticipation. Anabelle calls out for the bearded devil to move aside while it attacks, giving her pet Lionel a clear path at the beast. The catlike creature pounces at the Devil, biting, clawing, and raking it with no mercy.

[sblock=OOC]

The Lionel punces the Devil.

 I messed up this attacks, left some things in I shouldn't have. I'm just gonna reroll so it makes more sense. 

 Attacks = 3 hits, 2 potential crits. 

 Confirmation = 2 crits, 1 bite and 1 claw. 

 Damage = 32, 9, 10 

Bearded Devil attacks the Devil

 Attack = Miss 

Familiar:
AC 36
HP 37

Bearded Devil:
AC 17
HP 69
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ...[sblock=ooc]
> [sblock=Walking Dad]You just happened to use the ability that it isn't resistant against, which seemed suspicious to me since your character is supposed to know nothing about it.  As such, I asked WHY.
> Your response would have been perfectly fine except for this:
> 
> ...




[sblock=ooc]Sorry for sounding snarky. This was not intended. Perhaps I should have had add a   to my post. I hope we are fine   
Secondly: Breath is a supernatural, not spell like ability and as such requires no concentration check.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2008)

[sblock=walking dad]
Aye, we're good to go.  Also, I know the breath weapon doesn't provoke AoO's (Or allow SR for that matter. ), I was refering to your action of casting the Endure Elements Invocation on the Familiar.  Invocations are spell-like, and thus DO provoke.[/sblock]
ALL: As I've asked before, Please refrain from posting OOC stuff in the IC thread unless it accompanies an IC post.  That's what the thread in Talking the Talk is for.


----------



## Redclaw (May 30, 2008)

Savlin rushes back to where everything started to go wrong.  Seeing the creature disappearing into the darkness of the tunnel, he realizes he would be at a serious disadvantage if he pursued, and so he stops over the sword he dropped.

[sblock=ooc] double move (80') back to the group. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2008)

*Darius*

_Edit because of Rhokkan's action that happened before my turn:_

Darius moves away from the troll, still hovering and uses more of his draconic magics and summons a freezing fog at the fleeing creature.

"Sorry, there it is. I will stop it for you."

[sblock=ooc]Moves 10ft back right. Uses freezing fog invocation. Works like solid fog with added cold damage.
He summons it slightly overlapping with the ice devil.

- = fog
m = monster

---mm
---mm[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2008)

Opening his eyes, Rhokkan is staring at the human standing over him. 

*"Get offa me human, I can't get up with you standing there."* Rhokkan says with great annoyance. 

After standing, he'll recover his sword and shield, reactivating it and looking around for the enemy.

*"Where'd he go, I wasn't finished with him. Did you kill him?"* Rhokkan asks.

[sblock=ooc]
2/107 hp (+5 from fast healing) 
AC: 26, Touch: 14, FF: 21
F/R/W: +20/+11/+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Ruined (May 31, 2008)

Takk sighs.

[sblock=ooc]
Will save (1d20 10=11)
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (May 31, 2008)

edited


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Rhokkan 
Savlin 
Darius
Anabelle 
Carl 
Badguy
[/sblock]

Rhokkan sighs as he gets to his feet, readying himself to continue fighting as Savlin finally() rejoins them, retrieving his second sword as he stops near the troll.

Darius waves his hands and a blizzard appears ahead of their insectile opponent.

Anabelle's 'pets' continue their assault on the beast, it crying out in pain at the lionel's bite, though the claws scrape innefectually at the Ice Devil's plating.

Hissing in anger (and perhaps a slight mix of fear?), the Ice devil moves deeper into the mist, dissapearing from sight as the invisible Leonal rips yet another chunk out of it.

From within the room behind you, you hear a grinding of stone, and a sudden scream as the door to the central room slams shut.

[sblock=map]

```
-bb-.F.......RR.....................|
 -bb-.V.....DSRR..A..........C.......|
```
B=Badguy(b=estimated position for anyone who knows about solid fog) R=Rhokkan (Darius & Familiar both currently standing in his square)
D = Darius T = Takk V=Summoned Monster
A = Anabelle C = Carl S = Savlin F = Ana's Familiar
. = 5' Square - = Freezing fog
[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]
Due to all the 'allies' near Rhokkan, I had a hard time placing you.  Eventually I had to move you backwards a bit.
Note to Albedo - Wow, a crit for min damage and you didn't beat it's DR with the claw.  sry.. hey, on the bright side that bite attack was the second biggest single hit this things ever taken (after DR/resistances), and it looks VERY badly injured now.


Solid Fog reduces your speed to 5', so it's double-moving deeper into the cloud.  This provokes an AoO from the Devil and the Lionel.
AoO's (1d20+14=26, 1d8+12=14, 1d20+11=15, 1d10+9=10)  Summon misses, Familiar connects but doesn't kill it.  I also give your familiar a chance of holding him here with Improved Grab: Opposed Grapples (Leonal; Ice Devil) (1d20+ 11=23, 1d20+24=36) unfortunately the ice devil beats him, and then goes deeper into the fog.
ALSO, Cold damage vs ice devil (snicker) (2d6=9) the cold damage doesn't beat his Resistance.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 1, 2008)

Hearing the door to the central room slam shut, Carl realizes he must move deeper into the labyrinth.  He runs to join the others, ending up next to Savlin.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 1, 2008)

Savlin pauses to look back down the hallway he just travelled.  He fights off another round of fear, this one entirely natural, as he realizes how close he came to being trapped in that room with Takk and the golems.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 1, 2008)

Anabelle's familiar and the Bearded Devil move forward, not letting the Ice Devil escape. 

Anabelle looks to Darius.  "Get rid of that damn cloud if you want to be able to kill this thing. Its getting in my way!" 

[sblock=OOC]

Both creatures will double move to be adjacent to the Ice Devil, and hope to kill it with attacks of opportunity next round.

Also, question for DM. Alot of the Demonologist's spells require unique components used only in the BoVD, which probably won't be available here. Is it possible to waive these components, or to say I have some of them, given they make up about a significent portion of the Demonologist's spell list?

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

*Darius*

"If this is your wish..." Darius answers Anabelle. With a hiss and a gesture, the Cloud disappears.
[sblock=ooc]Voracious Magic to dispel. Automatic successful vs own "spell".[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 1, 2008)

Still holding the variety of injuries covering his body, Rhokkan's labourious breath comes in short, ragged spurts. 

*"I guess we have no choice but to go forward. I am not in a great condition to continue fighting this creature, but I can't let that bug get away. It looks like not all of us made it."* Rhokkan says as he moves forward, stopping short of the fog wall after looking over his shoulder at the slammed door.

[sblock=ooc]
Rhokkan moves forward (squeezing by Darius and Savin, stopping behind the familiar and summoned monster). 

7/107 hp (+5 from fast healing) 
AC: 26, Touch: 14, FF: 21
F/R/W: +20/+11/+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2008)

[sblock=Initiative]Rhokkan 
Savlin 
Darius
Anabelle 
Carl 
Badguy
[/sblock]

Rhokkan moves forwards, staring into the mist.  As Darius dispels it, he sees suddenly the beast reappear.

Anabelle's pets move forward and attack, no longer impeeded by the blizzardy fog.  The familiar pounces but only its bite seems to break skin as the Bearded Devil charges up beside, again missing.

Carl rushes back towards the group as the screams of their dieing companion stop back in the room, and the Ice Devil steps back, breathing heavily "You'll never escape here!!"
The beasts eyes glow as it lashes out at the bearded devil, ripping it to pieces that disolve into insubstantial mist.  It roars out, sending a wave of bone-chilling fear, but the Familiar manages to hold it's ground.

[sblock=map]

```
..BB.F..RR....C.......................|
 ..BB....RR...DS....A..................|
```
B=Badguy R=Rhokkan (Darius & Familiar both currently standing in his square) D = Darius A = Anabelle C = Carl S = Savlin F = Ana's Familiar V=Summoned Monster
. = 5' Square 
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Darius actually goes before Anabelle, so I allowed your pets to attack since the fog is no longer in their way
Familiar's pounce (1d20+16=24, 1d20+16=29, 1d20+11=22, 1d20+11=16, 1d20+11=22, 1d20+11=23)dmg (1d8+12=15) 1 hit for 15 damage.
Bearded Devil's Glaive Charge (1d20+15=23, 1d10+9=12)  miss
Ice devil's had enough of this summon...
Spear/spear/spear/bite/tail (Power attack 5) (1d20+15=26, 1d20+10=18, 1d20+5=20, 1d20+9=13, 1d20+9=26) 
Damage (2d6+19=27, 2d6+19=28, 2d6+19=22, 3d6+8=14) 
Cleave attempt vs Familiar (high beats invis) (1d20+9=18, 2d6+8=16, 1d100=17)  misses.
Fear save dc 22 (1d20+4=24) Familiar nat 20's it's will save vs fear.

BTW, Is Savlin delaying, or going inactive?
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Jun 2, 2008)

Anabelle is becoming impatient with her familiars seeming lack of ability to drop their foe, so she decides to act. She double moves so that she is standing directly beside her familiar and casts a spell to allow it to finally crush the evil being. She turns to the familiar and smiles cheerfully.  "Will you kill him now please?"  The Lienel then steps forward and tears into the Ice Devil.

[sblock=OOC]
Anabelle double moves beside her familiar and uses her swift action to cast wraith strike. BTW, if this doesn't work, she will be casting lesser celerity as an immediate action later if the monster tries to attack her.

She casts defensivly, taking 0 since her check is +19 and the DC is 17.

 Attacks = 25, 24, 26, and 11. 

 Damage = 19 and 15 

[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 2, 2008)

With the fog down, Savilin moves in, ready to return some of the pain the creature had dealt him earlier.  He moves a step behind the trol and says quietly, with deadly intent, Take a step back, good troll, and I will join the fray.  Leave just a little space between you, and I will strike him and withdraw, leaving you free to continue your assault.

[sblock=ooc] Savlin chose not to act, since he wasn't going to fight his way into the fog.  

Now he will move up to wherever Rhokkan goes this round, staying just far enough back that there is 5' between them, enough space for the troll to back up and hopefully leave a square that Savlin can attack from next round.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 2, 2008)

With the fog gone, Carl again shoots a blast of acid at the insect-monster.

[sblock=ooc]vitriolic blast 31 to hit, 31 acid damage[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2008)

Rhokkan smiles as Savlin behind him wishes to take a crack at the bug creature. *"After you human." * Rhokkan whispers, fighting hard against the urge to rush forward and continue his onslaught against the foe. _"After all, at least he'll weaken it, and allow me to get some of my strength back" _Rhokkan thinks as he presses up against the wall to allow passage to Savlin.

[sblock=OOC]
12/107 hp (+5 from fast healing) 
AC: 26, Touch: 14, FF: 21
F/R/W: +20/+11/+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2008)

Rhokkan and Savlin move up to the melee, just in time to watch the thing get felled by the invisible being (Which to those who can see invis is a Leonal, just in case you hadn't caught that yet. )

Carl nonetheless makes sure with a well-placed acidic blast boring a small hole through the things chest.  As you gather around it though, that wound begins closing, and Anabelle sighs, realizing that this is NOT the end.  You all lay into it, but without some form of magical or extraplanar assistance, Anabelle knows that no amount of damage you deal it will kill it.

[sblock=ooc all]
I'll assume you beat it down enough to keep the regen from making it stand back up, but just as a warning, the clock IS ticking on... something else, so have fun, and try to come up with a way of.. 'dealing' with this thing permanently asap.  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2008)

*Darius*

Uses the time to "cast" Endure Exposure on the other party members, before he uses Enduring Thunderous Breath again.

Getting an idea he says: "It seems to breath, too. Perhaps we could suffocate it..."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2008)

*"Hmmm.... I don't know anything about this bug-creature, can acid harm it? I have a vial of it in my pack. I know that it can harm me, maybe it's the same?"* Rhokkan asks


----------



## Albedo (Jun 2, 2008)

Anabelle sighs.  "Why did I get stuck with 'THESE' people."  She points to Darius.  "You! Suffocating it could work, but doing it with the materials on hand might be difficult. Those things have tough skin, so choking it will be really tough. Does anyone have anything to stick down its throat?." She turns to Rhokkan, "And you... go sit in a corner or something." 

She looks down on the Devil.

 "I have but one way to kill it, though the process will take aproximatly 11 minutes. If you guys can think of any other options, I'm open to 'proper' suggestions. If not, then I'm going to get started." 

[sblock=OOC]
If nobody comes up with anything else or objects, Anabelle will begin preperations for a planar binding spell. She will cast an inverted magic circle against good for the trap portion of the spell. She will summon 3 Rast's, who each make a will save DC 20. Rasts have no SR. They can escape with a charisma check DC 24. She will try and convince the Rasts to blood drain the Ice Devil, something they would be obliged to do anyway, and in exchange for their freedom might give bonuses on the opposed charisma checks to do it, DM's descretion.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 3, 2008)

"Acid won't work" Carl tells the troll. "It healed from my acid blast."


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 3, 2008)

Savlin stabs the creature repeatedly with _Bleeder_, slowing letting what passes for its lifeblood out on the floor of the passageway until nothing is left.

[sblock=ooc] wounding weapon, deals 1 con damage with each hit.  That should eventually get it to 0 con, and it dies, no? [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]*DING DING DING* we have a winner!  
[/sblock]

Savlin savagely stabs and slashes at the creature over and over for a couple minutes, until Anabelle is certain it's dead.  Sure enough, when He  finally stops stabbing, you all note that the last few wounds opened are not closing.  

The creature is finally dead... what now? The corridor continues further down into the darkness, and back the way you came is the shut door to the Golem room.  You could probably open the doors if you wanted, but the thought of what happened to Takk and the sight that may greet you in that room makes you hesitate at the thought.

Amidst the momentary silence, Darius can make out the faint sound of lapping water down the corridor, perhaps a couple hundred feet.

[sblock=ooc] 
Congratulations on beating one of the most difficult Challenges of this level-range in the Monster's Manual.  This one actually had a few minor changes to it.  The fear effect is normally only 10', i doubled it to 20' and changed a couple of it's feats (They don't normally have Empower Spell-like Ability).  B/c Of this, I'm counting it as a CR 14 for you.
So far you've beaten a CR 12 roper and a CR 14 Ice Devil.  

You have a couple minutes of 'relax' time right now to buff, heal, etc, while Savlin's stabbing the thing to death (And a short while afterwards).  Please post what you do during the time off (As Walking Dad did with his Endure Exposure's), and figure out your intended course of action.

Just as a warning though, you all get a 'feeling' that this corridor is not a safe place to stay for much longer.


ALSO, on a personal note, while it may sometimes seem that I'm 'rooting' for the monster, I'm not actively trying to make it KILL you guys (well, any more-so than usual  ) or get away so it can do so later.  My main job is to provide a challenge, and play the monsters/NPC's how I think they would realistically react, and I strive to do so while keeping the game both fair and fun.  Any input would be appreciated (In the OOC thread though, please.  )
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 3, 2008)

Wiping the sweat and gore away from his face, Savlin tries to take the edge off his ice-induced pain with one of his healing draughts.

[sblock=ooc]Take two potions of CMW, for 20 hit points 
He's now down only 11.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 3, 2008)

*Darius*

Seeing Savlin reaching for his draught, Darius interrupts him, sayaing: "Don't use all your healing potions up at once. I got some healing items, too. An anybody else use divine staffs and wands?
By the way, I hear the faint sound of lapping water down the corridor, perhaps a couple hundred feet."
We should move on when everybody is ready..."


----------



## kinem (Jun 3, 2008)

"I can use most magic items" Carl says "but for now I'll go scout."

He turns invisible again, and flys off towards the sound of lapping water.

[sblock=ooc]darkvision + see invisible 60'

move silently = 19, but you may want to give some sort of bonus for moving with magical flight instead of footsteps

spot -1, listen +1[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 3, 2008)

Following Annabelle's advice Rhokkan will go and rest, leaning against the wall, just waiting for his body to heal itself.

*"Do not worry about using healing on me, unless of course you see me get hurt by fire or acid. As I'm sure you know, I can heal myself from everything else"* Rhokkan says as he relaxes. 

[sblock=stats]
I'm assuming I have the requisite time to fully heal, which is 9 rounds.

107/107 hp (+5 from fast healing) 
AC: 26, Touch: 14, FF: 21
F/R/W: +20/+11/+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Jun 3, 2008)

Anabelle leans against the wall with her arms crossed as she wait for ewveryone to heal and do their things. While she looks impatient and annoyed, she is secretly glad for the rest. While she hasn't been injured yet, the constant series of activity has left her feeling drained.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2008)

Carl heads off into the darkness of the deadly labyrinth alone...

[sblock=Carl]
[size=+2]Fort save vs death! [/size]
j/k.
*IC: *
Carl continues forward for a few hundred feet, nervousness growing with each moment he spends getting further and further.  After a little less than 200 feet, the tunnel turns sharply, and as you follow it, all traces of light from the party fade behind you.  Pressing on, guided only by your small field of darkvision, you soon come across the origin of the sound.. What seems to be a massive underground lake.  
The Corridor ends and turns into a cavern, the walls extending beyond your sight to each side, and the ceiling raising to 20 feet.  A small 'beach' of stone extends 20' in a semi-circle around the corridor's opening, and the whole place gives carl an Eerie feeling. (And you don't detect any magics, if you try)
[/sblock]

Meanwhile, the rest of you sit around recuperating.  As you do, you hear a loud clang from back within the room, and fading laughter.. the same laughter that started this.

[sblock=Ryash]
"Well Well.. that was rather pitiful"  are the first words you hear as you awaken.  You are stiff and sore, and as you come to and look around, you see that you are in a large (50'X50', 30' tall) square room with a doorway in the center of each wall. West is Bluish Iron, East Red Oak, North Hewn Stone, and South is an open hallway from which you feel the draft which is causing the torches to flicker.
In each corner of the room stands a stone statue, and on either side of each door is a suit of full plate mail.
In the center of the room appears an image of a large floating head, which continues speaking.

"Sigh, here we go again.  Hopefully you'll do better than the last Aasimar we had.." The eyes glance around, bringing your attention to the blood-stained walls and the pieces of person around the room.
"For now though, I suggest going through THAT door.  They'll tell you what you need to know.  Oh, and don't tarry here.  My guardians.. tend to get a bit restless."  A maniacal laughter fills the room as the head dissapears and the golems turn to look at you.  
The Western door (Bluish Iron) opens with a loud Clang.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

*Darius*

"Did you head that? Another recruit? Or another thread? I will block the way to be sure." Darius says and summons a frigid mist between them and the metal door.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2008)

Grimacing at the gory decorations of the room he sighs to himself,  realizing where he probably now was. As the floating head dissapear and the door bangs open he heads that way.

Briefly checking if all his belongings were in place, he unstraps his shield from his back, and whisper a silent prayer to Pelor as he draws MorningSun.

As he enters the hallway to the west he speaks up. "Erm... Hello?"



[sblock=ooc]
Here by choice, yet not really. Ryash had heard about this thing some time ago, and had then mentioned in passing something like "I'd offer them poor souls help, if I could...". And now, his "wish" seems to be happening.


Info:
HP: 80/80
AC: 23/10/18 + 1 vs. evil.
Saves: Fort 12, Ref 5, Will 18. + 4 vs. evil spells.
Attack: +15/+10, 1d8+2, 20/x2. Good weapon, All crit threats = crits vs. evil.
Spells remaining: 6/7+1/6+1/6+1/4+1/3+1/2+1
Turns remaining: 13
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

Hearing a voice from beyond the mist, Darius answers: "Who are you? Declare yourself!"


----------



## Rayex (Jun 5, 2008)

"Ryash's the name... but can that wait a few minutes? I'd rather get out of this room, I have a feeling it will be nasty here any second!"

Eyeing the fog, he tries to determine wether to wade into it, or wait.

[sblock=ooc]

Do I regocnize the mist spell? If I know its safe, I'll wade right through. If I'm not so certain, I'll wait a few more moments.

Info:
HP: 80/80
AC: 23/10/18 + 1 vs. evil.
Saves: Fort 12, Ref 5, Will 18. + 4 vs. evil spells.
Attack: +15/+10, 1d8+2, 20/x2. Good weapon, All crit threats = crits vs. evil.
Spells remaining: 6/7+1/6+1/6+1/4+1/3+1/2+1
Turns remaining: 13[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2008)

*Darius*

Hearing the answer, Darius is waiting how the others respond.

ooc: I meant the effect to be 5-10 feet away from the door...


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 5, 2008)

Let the lad through, I say.  He can't be worse than that ice bug, Savlin suggests, even as he prepares to continue down the hallway and assist Carl in his scouting.  He won't actually enter the room, but he attempts to stay close enough that he can be of assistance if needed.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2008)

The Golems continue eyeing Ryash as he stands just outside of the room conversing with the others, and Savlin prepares to start off into the darkness.

[sblock=ooc]
All - Who has the Everburning torch?  Is Savlin taking it with him to go after Carl, leaving the rest with no light?
Also, does Ryash have a form of light? (I would hope so, being a radiant servant of Balor.. er I mean Pelor)  Once those doors close behind you, the torchlight from within will be cut off.

Walking dad - Even if you've used it before, please state what spell/invocation you're using so I don't have to look through and try to remember.  Thank you in advance

Ryash - Not sure if you noticed where I posted it for the others, but you awaken completely unbuffed, so if you have any spells that need to be cast, you'll have to state them IC.
Also, make a spellcraft check (use Invisible castle and link it here with your next post)
[sblock=DC 24] This appears to be a modified Solid Fog spell
[sblock=DC 31] This is actually the Invocation 'Chilling Fog', used by those that call themselves Dragonfire Adepts or Warlocks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Jun 6, 2008)

"Bah! More baggage to carry."  Anabelle shakes her head in disgust.  "I might as well go off and help find out whats gonna kill us next." 

She waves her hands and speaks a few words and all of a sudden,  6  snakes about the size of wolves appear around her.

 "Go scout ahead!"  she instructed her new pets as she walked casually behind them. The snakes begin to outdistance her by about 50ft, while her invisible Leonal familiar walks in front of her for protection. The other members of the party can hear more arcane verses as she dissappears into the darkness.

[sblock=OOC]
Casting Summon Monster II, and sacrificing a Level 2 demonologist spell to empower it. She summons 6 Fiendish Snakes, Medium Vipers. She then instructs them to go scout ahead for her. Btw, the snakes will be able to swim thru the water in the lake, but I didn't metagame that, my only other choice from that list was crappy spiders lol.

once she starts walking, she casts ebon eyes on herself, as well as mage armor.
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 6, 2008)

With Annabelle on her way to join Carl, Savlin shrugs and waits for Darius to stop playing games with the new arrival.  Should we follow? he asks the others, holding the torch so that all can see the hallway.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 6, 2008)

Throwing a last glance at the golems before plunging into the mist, Ryash heads into what he believes will be a harmless mist. 

"Oh well, here goes" he mutters to himself, and then says louder "Well, Im coming through now."

As he exits the fog, those who bother, will see a tall, handsome young man. Late twenties, probably. Short-cropped black hair, and dark brown eyes. There seem to be a glimmer of something more... golden? in his eyes every now and then though. On his forehead, hanging from a slender silver chain, dangles a tiny jewel, stylized as a flaring sun. 
He wears a half-plate, a gleaming shield in the shape of a burning sun, and carries a heavy mace. 


[sblock=ooc]
Spellcraft check; 29 

Info:
HP: 80/80
AC: 23/10/18 + 1 vs. evil.
Saves: Fort 12, Ref 5, Will 18. + 4 vs. evil spells.
Attack: +15/+10, 1d8+2, 20/x2. Good weapon, All crit threats = crits vs. evil.
Spells remaining: 6/7+1/6+1/6+1/4+1/3+1/2+1
Turns remaining: 13[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2008)

*"Bwahahaha"* Rhokkan laughs at Annabelle's comments, before awaiting their newest guest with his greatsword drawn.

Seeing the human apporach, thinking to himself _"Another self-righteous human, I wonder if this one will last longer than the last one."_

*"Well, human its your lucky day, you can come with us as long as you don't get in the way"* the troll says, then turns and follows Anabelle finding Carl.

[sblock=ooc]
Rhokkan doesn't need light so it doesn't matter to him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2008)

Ryash enters the heavy blizzardy mist, moving slowly forward even as it chills him to the bone.

[sblock=ooc]'
Don't get too far ahead, the mist Deals damage when you enter it.  

Perhaps we should wait for Walking Dad to respond whether or not he's lowering the mist, b/c otherwise you're taking 2d6 cold damage every 6 seconds it takes you to walk through the mist.
First round: Cold Damage vs Ryash (2d6=5) 
Ryash is currently Inside the mist, not on the other side yet.  You can move 10' as a full-round action while inside the fog, or 5' as a single move action.

[sblock=MAP]

```
P...~~~~~~X~..|
P...~~~~~~~~..|
```
|=door, .=5' squar, ~=fog cloud, X=Ryash P= Aproximate location of Party
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

ooc: Yes I will dispel my mist. Darius can see in the dark (60 ft)
Sorry for not telling what invocation he used.
(Voracious Dispelling to dispel Chilling Fog)


----------



## kinem (Jun 6, 2008)

Carl will head back to tell the others what he saw.

(ooc: He'll attempt to fly over and avoid any snakes he might pass on the way back.)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2008)

Anabelle's little 'party' heads out, passing Carl as he returns.  
[sblock=anabelle]
After a little less than 200 feet, the tunnel turns sharply. guided by your magical sight, you soon come across the origin of the sound.. What seems to be a massive underground lake. 
The Corridor ends and turns into a cavern, the water extends a few hundred feet before you can no longer see through the mist, and the ceiling raises to 20 feet.  The walls to either side of you curve slowly inwards before dissapearing into the mist, leading you to believe the cave to be circular, though you can't guess as to the size of it.
A small 'beach' of stone extends 20' in a semi-circle around the corridor's opening, and the whole place gives off a strange yet familiar feeling.

Gazing into the murky water, you believe it to be no more than a few feet deep near the shore, though you don't know whether it maintains that depth further out.
[/sblock]

Carl arrives back at the group shortly after the fog has been dispelled and Ryash has introduced himself.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 8, 2008)

Anabelle decides to do a quick reconoiter of the lake. She casts a quick spell and her and the familiar at her side both grow bat wings. The snakes take off into the water at full run, going first a downward angle, then an upward one to make a series of V's in the water as they fan out and scout under the surface of the water. Anabelle and her familiar cover the air as they follow after the summoned creatures.

[sblock=OOC] 
Anabelle casts Demonwings. Then she will follow the snakes, keeping an eye out for any that don't resurface in the appropriate amount of time. After the duration of the summon monster spell ends, she will return to the beach. She will be keeping an eye out for anything to craft or use as a boat (including aquatic creatures).
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 8, 2008)

"The tunnel turns, then ends in an underground lake" Carl tells the others on his return. "I didn't explore that large cavern, but maybe the woman will with her beasts.  Who's the new guy?  I'm Carl, new guy."

He turns himself visible for a proper introduction.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 8, 2008)

*Darius*

Darius looks at the newcommer: "My name is Darius. What are your special abilities?"


----------



## Rayex (Jun 8, 2008)

"Hello Carl. Darius. I'm Ryash Loriant, servant of Pelor. Nice to meet you both." he smiles and nods to the halfling who just became visible.

"Special abilities? By that, I assume you mean what I am capable of doing. I have some considerable skills when it comes to curative magic and similar. I also believe I am not entirely useless in close combat. Especially against undead, demons, devils and other evil creatures."


Frowning at the troll further up the hallway, he lowers his voice. "Is that one with us?" 


[sblock=info]

HP: 80/80
AC: 23/10/18 + 1 vs. evil.
Saves: Fort 12, Ref 5, Will 18. + 4 vs. evil spells.
Reistance to Cold, Acid and Electricity 5.
Attack: +15/+10, 1d8+2, 20/x2. Good weapon, All crit threats = crits vs. evil.
Spells remaining: 6/7+1/6+1/6+1/4+1/3+1/2+1
Turns remaining: 13
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

*Darius*

"Yes, he is. If I may introduce you, Rhokkan, this is Ryash Loriant, servant of Pelor. Ryash, this is Rhokkan, a strong troll warrior. Our little fellowship includes a woman, too. But I think she is scouting ahead.
One question for you, Ryash, may I use an invocation on you, that will protect you from most of my attacks, as well against mundane heat and cool temperature?"
On a yes, Darius will reach out and bestow Endure Exposure on Ryash.


----------



## kinem (Jun 10, 2008)

"Darius, why don't you give me some of that, too" Carl says. "Then let's go check on the 'lady' and the lake."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

*Darius*

"Yes of course, I thought I had already done that. And then let's proceed, hoping to find not the 'lady' in the lake." Darius responds before he bestows Endure Exposure on Carl.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 10, 2008)

"By all means, do so if it can help us, Darius." Turning to the troll, Ryash puts on a bright smile. "And nice to meet you Rhokkan. Not often have I traveled with a troll before. This is a first, actually! Looking foreward to it."

This sounds somewhat forced to the trained ear, but not overly so.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 10, 2008)

*"And I don't usually speak to humans...Pelor-ite, they taste too good..."* Rhokkan replies to Ryash, *"But if we are too survive this madman's prison, then we'll need to work together. We should get moving, the last time someone waited around, he was turned to paste."*

Rhokkan will go see if the girl has found anything useful yet.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 10, 2008)

*Darius*

"Lead on, Rhokkan, we will follow you!" Darius says before he follows the troll.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2008)

The party reforms on the 'beach' and Anabelle's scouting (before the snakes dissapear) does not reveal any immediate threats, though she does notice that one of her snakes only goes a few feet under water as he travels (the one heading straight forward from the beach).


----------



## Albedo (Jun 11, 2008)

Anabelle turns around and flys back to shore, but as she spots her gathered companions, she didn't feel she had the energy to explain to them the pathway. Landing a few hundred feet away on the submerged path, she casualy 'Walks on Water'.  "Well you guys sure take your sweet time don't you?" Come on, we go this way." 

[sblock=OOC]

I'm just assuming it a submerged path so we can get across this lake. If its not, feel free to let me know   

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2008)

As Anabelle 'lands', she sinks a bit but does find a path.  The water comes up to just above her knees, and from this close she can tell that the path is about 10 feet wide.


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 11, 2008)

Startled, Savlin looks more closely at the 'floating' spellcaster.  Eventually forming the evidence into a conclusion, he steps out on the path to join her.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

*Darius*

"No offense to your path-finder abilities, but I still prefer to fly." Doing so, he quickly uses his ability to detect magic to scan the surroundings.
ooc: Uses Magic Insight invocation.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 11, 2008)

He finds nothing magical aside from his fellow party members.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 11, 2008)

"Once again you show much disdain for your companions. I have no doubts many of us can fly, but for things like him..."  She nods her head towards the Troll.  "Do you feel like carrying him?"


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2008)

*"Nobody's carrying me girl." * Rhokkan says with indignity as he strides confidently towards the female. *"I was worried that some of you humans would be needing to rest before moving on, glad you're hardier than that"*


----------



## kinem (Jun 11, 2008)

"Well, it's not as if resting for five or ten minutes would help anyone who can't regenerate recover from getting injured" Carl observes.

He turns invisible again and flies above the water, keeping pace with the others.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

*Darius*



			
				Albedo said:
			
		

> "Once again you show much disdain for your companions. I have no doubts many of us can fly, but for things like him..."  She nods her head towards the Troll.  "Do you feel like carrying him?"



"That was not a offense, but a tactical decision, because there could be monsters living in the water, like ooses or water elementals and there like. Yes your observation was really helpful, but this seems a bit to easy." Darius responds.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 11, 2008)

Observing the going-ons after they reached the cavern, the cleric thinks to himself "now this ought to become interesting..." before he nods at the young lady. "Good day young lady. My name is Ryash, servant of Pelor. Hope to be of some service down here."

He then steps into the water, on the sub-surface walkway.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2008)

kinem said:
			
		

> "Well, it's not as if resting for five or ten minutes would help anyone who can't regenerate recover from getting injured" Carl observes.




Speaking to the air, now that he can't see Carl, Rhokkan says *"I have heard that ones who use thet hated magicks need to rest to recover after fighting. Many of used those magicks when we fought that bug, but you haven't stopped to rest. That's good." *


----------



## Albedo (Jun 11, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "That was not a offense, but a tactical decision, because there could be monsters living in the water, like ooses or water elementals and there like. Yes your observation was really helpful, but this seems a bit to easy." Darius responds.




 "Too easy? Hah! This whole thing is a trap. There is no question we are to be attacked. But do you honestly think our host would be foolish enough to grant any lenience to those who have the advantage of flight? This is supposed to be interesting, not a joke. If I were you, I'd be watching the skies as well as the water my complacent friend." 

Anabelle turns to the newcomer and gives him a quick lookover, then shrugs.  "I guess you'll be good enough to suck a FEW hits."


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2008)

The group moves forwards, Carl and Darius flying above while the rest walk the path.  It is slow going through the foot deep water, and having to find their footing on the slippery rock path, but they keep going.  

After several minutes of walking, Rhokkan suddenly stops, spinning around as he sinks rapidly.  He manages to grab onto the rock and pull himself back up, though he's now soaked.  Glancing around, you realize belatedly that the pathway has dissapeared ahead of you and now heads to the left.  Shaking himself off a bit, the Troll continues along the path with the rest following, now keeping an eye on the ground ahead of him.  After several more turns, and nearly an hours worth of travel, you're finding it hard to remember which direction you're going in.  That's when Darius and Ryash notice the disturbancs.  
Darius notices a dark shape moving through the water under him, just in time to see a tentacle reaching out of the water.  It coils around him painfully, threatening to drag him under!
Ryash sees that tentacle, as well as noticing another coming from the other side, heading straight for the troll and bashing him on the side of the head.

[sblock=map]

```
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~OO~RR~~~~~~
~~~OO~RR~~~~~~
~~~~~CYSDOO~~~
~~~~~~A.~OO~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
```
O=Octopus
R=Rhokkan D = Darius C = Carl S = Savlin Y=Ryash
A = Anabelle F = Ana's Familiar
. = Path ~=water square
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
Rhokkan vs water, take 1: Spot check; Reflex Save for Rhokkan (1d20+11=19, 1d20+11=30) 
Spot checks to notice disturbance Spot checks: Carl;Darius;Savlin;Anabelle;Ryash (Rhokkan is busy watching the path) (1d20-1=4, 1d20+17=25, 1d20+11=14, 1d20=17, 1d20+9=27) 
Octopus:Hide (1d20+14=23, 1d20+14=23) Ryash and Darius see them and get to act in surprise round (See init below)

You all recognize these from descriptions as giant octopus (or perhaps they're squid...), large aquatic creatures with numerous tentacles.
(If you want to know more, roll a knowledge:Nature check)
Both of the octopi use their surprise round as a Partial Charge(one vs Rhokkan, other vs Darius), though Ryash goes before them (If what you do changes anything, I'll edit)
Octopus Tentacle attacks. (1d20+12=29, 1d4+5=8, 1d20+12=25, 1d4+5=6) 
Grapple checks: Octopus1; 2; Rhokkan; Darius (1d20+15=16, 1d20+15=23, 1d20+19=30, 1d20+8=13) 
Constrict vs Darius (2d8+6=13) 
Both strike their targets, dealing 8 damage to Rhokkan and 6 to Darius.
Darius is grappled (taking another 13), Rhokkan is not.

Please ensure that the following are included in your OOC portions of all combat posts: AC, Saves, Damage Reduction (if applicable), anything else you think I might need to know.
[/SBLOCK]
[sblock=Initiative]
For expediency, I'll be rolling your initiatives for you. only Darius and Ryash act in the Surprise Round (Remember, standard actions)
Initiative: Octopus, Darius, Ryash, Carl, Anabelle, Rhokkan, Savlin (1d20+2=17, 1d20+3=6, 1d20+2=19, 1d20+6=10, 1d20+3=19, 1d20+5=22, 1d20+5=13) 

Initiative order: 
Rhokkan (Surprised)
Anabelle (Surprised)
Ryash (Gets to Act)
Octopus (Acted)
Savlin (Surprised)
Carl (Surprised)
Darius (Gets to Act)
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Jun 12, 2008)

Anabelle watches the tentacles reach out of the water and decides to be cautious. She casts a spell summoning a globe of darkness around her familiar. The familiar moves back so that the edge of the darkness just covers Anabelle, who can still see perfectly, and then she moves back 30ft in order to have some room to breathe.

[sblock=ooc]
If any surprise round actions change the actions of the octopi drastically, I'll edit. For now, this is what I've got planned.

Anabelle casts Blacklight on her familiar, taking 0 on the concentration check. She shouldn't provoke attacks of opportunity for moving since the Octopi cannot see her. If for some reason she does, she will cast lesser celerity to make an immediate tumble check to avoid the attacks, paired with moving 15ft instead of 30.

Her familiar is in imp form and is invisible (hasn't appeared once yet in this whole campaign lol). 

Anabelle:
AC 17 (3 Dex, 4 Mage Armor)
HP 74
Fort: 6
Ref: 6
Will: 11

Familiar: 
AC 22 (3 Dex, 3 Natural, 2 Size, 4 Mage Armor) 24 against those who can't see invis.
HP 37
Fort: 3
Ref: 6
Will: 12
DR 5/cold iron or good
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 12, 2008)

*Darius*

Being grappled, Darius tries to burn the offending tentacle away.

[sblock=ooc]I see, sorry for my confusion.

Fire Enduring Breath (Reflex DC 24) (6d6=24)

Trying to hit the tentacle foremost.

Can fire sever a tentacle? I don't think cold or sonic can...

Stats:
AC: 27 (10 base + 3 dex + 6 armour + 3 defl + 3 nat. armor + 2 shield)
Touch: 16
Flat-Footed: 24


HP: 110 / 136
DR: 2/ magic

FORT: +17 (8 base + 4 con + 5 res.)
REF: +12 (4 base + 3 dex + 5 res.)
WILL: +15 (8 base + 2 wis + 5 res.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 12, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Darius does not have uncanny dodge.  As such, he is flat-footed until he takes an action, and they go before you, hitting your flat-footed AC of 24.
Also, they're attacks beat damage reduction/magic, so don't subtract your DR from their attacks.

Your breath weapon is supernatural and as such does function in a grapple without having to make a check, but keep in mind that most of the thing is underwater, except the tentacle currently attached to you, which may alter the effects of different elements.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jun 12, 2008)

"Watch out, in the water!" Ryash exlaims and tries to position himself between Anabelle and the octopus on the right side of the path.

[sblock=ooc]
Move action to position myself between Anabelle and the squid.

Info:
HP: 80/80
AC: 23/10/18 + 1 vs. evil.
Saves: Fort 12, Ref 5, Will 18. + 4 vs. evil spells.
Reistance to Cold, Acid and Electricity 5.
Attack: +15/+10, 1d8+2, 20/x2. Good weapon, All crit threats = crits vs. evil.
Spells remaining: 6/7+1/6+1/6+1/4+1/3+1/2+1
Turns remaining: 13[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 13, 2008)

*Surprise Round*

Ryash positions himself even as Darius is grabbed by the tentacle.  Fortunately, the dragonfire adept is able to bring his flaming breath to bear, roasting the tentacle, though something about the creatures skin seems to resist much of the burn.


[sblock=Initiative]
Rhokkan
Anabelle
Ryash 
Octopus 
---
Savlin 
Carl 
Darius 
I'll ask that Rhokkan, Anabelle, and Ryash post for the first normal round(Anabelle allready has), then I'll update with the octopus, and from that point it'll just be 'party goes, bad guys go' as the order continues repeating.
[/sblock]


[sblock=ooc]
You can only sever the tentacle with a sunder check, which requires an opposed attack roll.  As such, no Area Effect can sunder.  I will give you the ability to hurt it with the Breath Weapon (transfering damage from tentacle to creature), but not sunder. 
Reflex vs Breath (1d20+8=15) It fails, taking full damage, though you recognize some sort of Fire Resistance protecting it.
Just for the record, as a knowledge check After the fact, you realize Electricity might be most useful against it (it could channel through the water).[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2008)

Anger burns in Rhokkan's eyes as he rips free of the creatures grasp and the watery doom below. With his deadly blade he'll take some mighty swings at the creature, his attacks are wild as Rhokkan's putting more emphasis on hurting this creature and less on finesse. 

[sblock=ooc]
Power Attack +5 (1d20+11=29, 3d6+21=31, 1d20+11=21, 3d6+21=32) 

Critical Confirmation (1d20+11=17, 3d6+21=28) 

104/107 hp (8 damage + 5 fast healing)
AC: 26, Touch: 14, FF: 21
F/R/W: +20/+11/+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jun 13, 2008)

Satisfied with the position he took - for now - the cleric bless his companions in the name of Pelor. "

[sblock=ooc]
Cast Bless.

 Info:
HP: 80/80
AC: 23/10/18 + 1 vs. evil.
Saves: Fort 12, Ref 5, Will 18. + 4 vs. evil spells.
Reistance to Cold, Acid and Electricity 5.
Attack: +15/+10, 1d8+2, 20/x2. Good weapon, All crit threats = crits vs. evil.
Turns remaining: 13
Spells:
*0* - Create Water x2, Light x2, Purify Food and Drink x2.
*1* - Bless, Divine Favor, Remove Fear, Sanctuary x2, Nimbus of Light x2  + Cure Light Wounds.
*2* - Deific Vengeance, Bull's Strength x2, Bears Endurance, Lesser Restoration x2 + Cure Moderate Wounds.
*3* - Ring of Blades x2, Blessed Aim, Hearts Ease, Create Food and Water, Prayer  + Cure Serious Wounds.
*4* - Recitation, Revenance, Divine Power, Neutralize Poison + Cure Critical Wounds.
*5* - Chaav's Laugh, Break Enchantment, Flame Strike + Mass Cure Light Wounds.
*6* - Visage of the Deity, Find the Path + Heal.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 14, 2008)

*EDITED*


----------



## Jemal (Jun 15, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Since initiative is cyclicle from this point on, I'll assume you all just go in whatever order you post (Unless you say you're readying/delaying till after someone else), then the badguys go.  If there are problems with this, please post them in the OOC thread.
[/sblock]
Rhokkan's mighty blade splashes down and slices deep into the the attacking monster, though only one of his attacks was able to find it through the water.

The entire party is suddenly engulfed in darkness, but before any of them can react, it retracts down the hallway, leaving everything the way it was, though none of you can see Anabelle anymore.

Ryash ensures his positioning is correct before blessing the party.

After his spell has gone off, the two octopi continue their assault, the left one flailing tentacles at the troll while it pulls back and the one on the right drags Darius down into the water with it!
[sblock=map]

```
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~RR~~~~~~
~~OO~~RR~~~~~~
~~OO~CYS~DOO~~
~~~~~xxxx~~OO~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~AF~~~~~~
~~~~XXXXXX~~~~
```
R=Rokelsh, C=Carl, Y=Ryash, S=Savlin, D=Darius, A=Anabelle, F=Familiar
~=Water, .=Path, x=border of the darkness (can't see anything south of it)
[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]
The beast had a miss chance from Rhokkan's melee attacks this round, being underwater.Miss Chance (1d100=7, 1d100=72) 1 of each (Second hits, but crit doesn't confirm).

Octopus tentacles vs Rhokkan (1d20+10=20, 1d4+5=8, 1d20+10=22, 1d4+5=9, 1d20+10=12, 1d4+5=6, 1d20+10=26, 1d4+5=8, 1d20+10=23, 1d4+5=9, 1d20+10=28, 1d4+5=9, 1d20+10=22, 1d4+5=6, 1d20+10=12, 1d4+5=6) It hits twice, for 17 damage total.  

Grapple (Octopus vs Darius) (1d20+15=29, 1d20+8=15)
Constrict vs Darius (2d8+6=11) 
Darius is now 5' underwater in the octopus' grasp, and it constricts him for 11 damage.

Please note that both are now 15' from the path.  The left one surfaced to attack Rhokkan, but the right one is underwater (Along with Darius).  [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

*Darius*

Struggeling in it's grasp, water all around him, blurring his sight, Darius tries to elude the tentacles deadly grip.

[sblock=ooc]
Grapple check (1d20+8=22) to escape the grapple.

Stats:
AC: 27 (10 base + 3 dex + 6 armour + 3 defl + 3 nat. armor + 2 shield)
Touch: 16
Flat-Footed: 24


HP: 99 / 136
DR: 2/ magic

FORT: +17 (8 base + 4 con + 5 res.)
REF: +12 (4 base + 3 dex + 5 res.)
WILL: +15 (8 base + 2 wis + 5 res.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Jun 15, 2008)

Anabelle starts chanting arcane phrases as she begins casting a spell.

[sblock=OOC]
She begins to cast Summon Monster II, and sacks a level 2 demonologist spell slot to empower it. She will summon  4  Medium Vipers next round.

Anabelle:
AC 17 (3 Dex, 4 Mage Armor)
HP 74
Fort: 6
Ref: 6
Will: 11

Familiar: 
AC 22 (3 Dex, 3 Natural, 2 Size, 4 Mage Armor) 24 against those who can't see invis.
HP 37
Fort: 3
Ref: 6
Will: 12
DR 5/cold iron or good
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 15, 2008)

Carl retreats upward a bit and blasts the octopus which has surfaced on the left.

[sblock=ooc]5' step upward if it looks like he's in tentacle range, otherwise 20' move.

I assume the octopus is no longer in melee; if it is, add -4 to Carl's attack roll.

beshadowed blast 26 to hit touch, 40 damage + Fort DC 22 or blind for 1 round[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 15, 2008)

Savlin puts _Fellfrost_ away and draws his longbow, moving past Rhokkan to leave the troll room to maneuver.

[sblock=ooc] Move action to sheath longsword, move 10' past Rhokkan, drawing longbow on the way. [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2008)

Darius manages to wriggle free of the creatures grasp, spending a moment to figure out which way is up...

OOC: Still need actions from Rhokkan(Renau1g) and Ryash(Rayex)  ALso, WD see the OOC thread.


----------



## Rayex (Jun 16, 2008)

Frustrated with his lacking arsenal of ranged powers, Ryash draws on the only power he turns towards the tentacles currently visible above the surface, and a colum of holy fire strikes their writhing forms.

[sblock=ooc]
Casting Flame Strike centered on the surfaced stuff: 33 damage, half of it is Fire, other half is not.
Reflex save halves, DC 23.

Info:
HP: 80/80
AC: 23/10/18 + 1 vs. evil.
Saves: Fort 12, Ref 5, Will 18. + 4 vs. evil spells.
Reistance to Cold, Acid and Electricity 5.
Attack: +15/+10, 1d8+2, 20/x2. Good weapon, All crit threats = crits vs. evil.
Turns remaining: 13
Spells: 
0 - Create Water x2, Light x2, Purify Food and Drink x2.
1 - Bless, Divine Favor, Remove Fear, Sanctuary x2, Nimbus of Light x2 + Cure Light Wounds.
2 - Deific Vengeance, Bull's Strength x2, Bears Endurance, Lesser Restoration x2 + Cure Moderate Wounds.
3 - Ring of Blades x2, Blessed Aim, Hearts Ease, Create Food and Water, Prayer + Cure Serious Wounds.
4 - Recitation, Revenance, Divine Power, Neutralize Poison + Cure Critical Wounds.
5 - Chaav's Laugh, Break Enchantment, Flame Strike + Mass Cure Light Wounds.
6 - Visage of the Deity, Find the Path + Heal.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 16, 2008)

Frustrated that the creature has moved beyond his reach, Rhokkan launches himself at the octopus, using his momentum to add force behind his attack. 

[sblock=ooc]
So not sure how to adjucate this, but Rhokkan wants to launch at the octopus and drive his blade into it, hoping to hang on with his blade in it... 

Jump; Reflex (If Necesary); Atk; Damage (1d20+11=20, 1d20+7=21, 1d20+16=19, 3d6+16=28) 

92/107 hp (17 damage + 5 fast healing)
AC: 26, Touch: 14, FF: 21
F/R/W: +20/+11/+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 17, 2008)

Darius manages to wriggle free of the creatures grasp, spending a moment to figure out which way is up, and then swimming towards it with all haste.  The monster flails a tentacle after his fleeing form, though, and Wraps it around his throat, preventing him from reaching the surface.  The others see the flailing in the water, both Darius and the Octopus being under the surface.
Anabelle begins to summon in the darkness while Carl, realizing that these things tentacles could probably reach the roof if they wanted, takes measures to protect himself while blowing a hole straight through the beasts head.  As he cheers, Savlin continues down the path.

Ryash turns to blast the thing and sees it fall.  He holds his spell a moment, trying to figure if he can possibly use it against the one trying to eat Darius..  Rhokkan likewise scowls, seeing his intended prey dissapear.

As the two of them turn to regard their companion, however, a third beast comes bursting out of the water to their left, it's tentacles whipping upwards at Ryash.  The priest reflexively drops his spell onto the thing, burning it with holy fire even as it lashes out at him.  Neither of their attacks, however, seem very effective, the fires barely singing the octopus and it's tentacle missing the priest.

Rhokkan's response is much more effective as he leaps off the path, his blade driving deep through the things blubbery body.  Unfortunately, he can't keep ahold of it and now finds himself floundering in the water.

Meanwhile, on the other side, the Octopus again latches onto it's prey, drawing Darius in close and squeezing as they move even further down, barely visible to those above the surface now..


[sblock=map]

```
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~S.~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~RR~..~~~~~~
~~~RR~C.~~~~~~
~~~~~~Y.~~DOO~~
~OO~~xxxx~~OO~~
~OOxx~..~xx~~~
~~xx~~..~~~xx~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~AF~~~~~~
~~~~XXXXXX~~~~
```
R=Rokelsh, C=Carl, Y=Ryash, S=Savlin, D=Darius, A=Anabelle, F=Familiar
O=Octopus,  ~=Water, .=Path, x=border of the darkness (can't see anything south of it)


[/sblock]


[sblock=ooc]
Ouch.. Octopus AoO (1d20+10=30) Nat twenty.  
Confirm Crit; Damage; Octopus Improved Grab; Darius resist grapple. (1d20+10=11, 1d4+5=9, 1d20+15=19, 1d20+8=12) 
Doesn't confirm, but it does beat you on the Improved Grab check.  Sry, but Darius is grappled again, still underwater, and takes 9 damage (Overcomes DR/Magic)
Carl realizes that he won't get out of this things reach easily, so your only alternative is: Defensive casting of Eldritch Blast (1d20+17=31)  which succeeds.  I also rolled your SR check (1d20+12=30)  which also succeeds.  Dead octopus.

Octopus Reflex vs Flame Strike; Attack; Damage; Grapple if hit(Octo;Ryash) (1d20+8=28, 1d20+10=22, 1d4+5=8, 1d20+15=20, 1d20+9=22) Ryash SR check (1d20+12=22)  You beat it's SR, but The octopus saves for half(8 fire, 8 holy.  Resists the fire damage), Fortunately, it's tentacle misses Ryash.
Rhokkan's jump check DC is doubled b/c you don't get a running start, meaning you jump 10 feet.  Due to your reach you get close enough to stab it, but aren't close enough to grab on.  You'll need a swim check on your next action to do anything. [Rhokkan has a total swim check of +8... +10 str - 2 (double armour check penalty)]
You do, however, hit it for 28 damage. (It looks nearly dead after that and the flame strike)

Now for the other side...
Touch Attack; Grapple check(Octopus; Darius) (1d20+10=23, 1d20+15=27, 1d20+8=19) It hits, and succeeds at grappling you, then moves into your square and Octopus Constrict (2d8+6=16).
*EDIT: Ignore the touch attack, it doesn't matter as I forgot he was allready grappling you*
Darius takes another 16 damage (overcomes DR). For a total of 25 damage this round.  Also, you don't need to worry about con checks vs drowning yet.. I'll tell you if/when they become neccessary.  It also takes you 5' deeper.  

The NEW octopus on the left is surfaced, the one on the right (as well as Darius, in its grasp) is now 10' below the surface.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

Struggeling in it's grasp, water all around him, blurring his sight, Darius tries to elude the tentacles deadly grip. *Again*!

[sblock=ooc]
Please continue to roll my grapple check. As it is a resisited check, I would like it more that way.

Stats:
AC: 27 (10 base + 3 dex + 6 armour + 3 defl + 3 nat. armor + 2 shield)
Touch: 16
Flat-Footed: 24


HP: 74 / 136
DR: 2/ magic

FORT: +17 (8 base + 4 con + 5 res.)
REF: +12 (4 base + 3 dex + 5 res.)
WILL: +15 (8 base + 2 wis + 5 res.)
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 17, 2008)

Rhokkan's large form hits the water with a splash. After his attack and subsequent retreat of the octopus, Rhokkan pushes himself forward towards his foe, hoping to finish what he started. 

Even with his great strength, Rhokkan's mighty swing is slowed by the water as he attempts to slash the creature's main body. 

[sblock=OOC]
If he makes the check can swim 1/2 speed as a move action, therefore swim SW 1 square

Swim (1d20+8=17) 

Attack rolls are -2 underwater, 1/2 damage so damage is 12 if it hits.
Attack (-2 underwater); Damage (Will need to be divided in 1/2) (1d20+14=20, 3d6+16=25) 

97/107 hp (0 damage + 5 fast healing)
AC: 26, Touch: 14, FF: 21
F/R/W: +20/+11/+10
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 17, 2008)

Savlin curses as he sees a third creature break the surface.  He quickly draws back his bow and lets an arrow fly at the new arrival, following the first arrow up with a second before it even reaches the beast.

[sblock=ooc] Two attacks, 1d20+17=27 for 1d8=4 damage, and 1d20+12=32 for 1d8=7 damage 
Crit confirmation, 1d20+12=18 for 6 extra damage 
The newest octopus has his dodge, so 28 AC against that one, 27 against any other opponent. [/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Jun 17, 2008)

Anabelle finished up with her summoning spell, her vipers once again making an appearance, this time surrounding the octopus that was assaulting Darius. Before they begin to attack however, Anabelle rushed forward right behind Ryash and cast another spell, speeding up all of her allies in the battle. 

[sblock=OOC]
Anabelle finishes her spell, and cast it right above and right below the Octopus attacking Darius (2x2 respectivly). She then moves 30 ft up behind Ryash and casts haste, effecting every party member, as well as all 4 snakes (but not her familiar). 

Snakes attacks: Note: Since the Octopus is grappled, it should lose any dex mod to AC it might have.
 Attacks 
1: AC 18, 2 Damage, 4 Str (Poison, Fort DC 13)
2: AC 12, 5 Damage, 2 Str
3: AC 14, 3 Damage, 4 Str
4: AC 11, 4 Damage, 5 Str
5: AC 12, 2 Damage, 6 Str
6: AC 8, 5 Damage, 1 Str
7: AC 11, 5 Damage, 5 Str
8: AC 12, 4 Damage, 1 Str

*Now I'm ticked at Invisible Castle. 8 Rolls and I only got over 7 ONCE! AARG!!!!*

Anabelle:
AC 18 (3 Dex, 4 Mage Armor, 1 Haste)
HP 74
Fort: 6
Ref: 6
Will: 11
*Still in Sphere of Darkness*

Familiar: 
AC 22 (3 Dex, 3 Natural, 2 Size, 4 Mage Armor) 24 against those who can't see invis.
HP 37
Fort: 3
Ref: 6
Will: 12
DR 5/cold iron or good

Snakes x4
AC 17
HP 13
Fort: +5
Ref: +7
Will: +1
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 18, 2008)

Carl sends a blast at the newly surfaced octopus, trying to do to it what he did to the oother one.

[sblock=ooc]beshadowed blast 28 to hit touch, 30 damage (+ Fort DC 22 or blind for one round)

Jemal: Note that I will be OOT and offline Weds 6/18 - Mon 6/23.  Carl will continue to blast foes that surface, if applicable.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 18, 2008)

Darius continues his attempts at escape, but the octopus maintains it's death-grip on him.

On the Left, Rhokkan heaves himself through the water towards his opponent, avoiding it's lashing tentacles and plunging his sword into the thing's bulbous body, though not managing to inflict a deep enough wound to finish it.
That is done instead by Savlin's arrows which fly in above the troll, one taking the beast in it's eye and finishing it off.

Meanwhile, Anabelle summons her snakes to surround the octopus on the right and Haste's the party while her snakes swarm Darius's attacker, biting furiously.  Unfortunately, its tough skin seems impervious to their attacks.

Carl, seeing the left target has been dealt with, turns and sights in on the other one.  His blast flashes out, driving through the water and into the Octopus, wounding and blinding it.


[sblock=map]

```
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~S.~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~RR~C.~~~ss~~
~~~RR~Y.~~DOO~~
~~~~~xAxx~~OO~~
~~~xx~..~xxss~
~~xx~~..~~~xx~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~..~~~~~~
~~~~~~.F~~~~~~
~~~~XXXXXX~~~~
```
R=Rokelsh, C=Carl, Y=Ryash, S=Savlin, D=Darius, A=Anabelle, F=Familiar
O=Octopus,  s=Snakes, ~=Water, .=Path, x=border of the darkness (can't see anything south of it)
[/sblock]


[sblock=ooc]
Grapple escape attempt (Darius, Octopus) (1d20+8=13, 1d20+15=22) 
Octopus wins, Darius doesn't escape.
Rhokkan makes the swim check but provokes an AoO (1d20+10=12, 1d4+5=7)  for his movement, which misses.
Rhokkans attack hits.
Savlin also hits with both.  The first does not beat the beasts DR, but the crit kills it.
None of Anabelle's Fiendish Medium Viper's beat the things DR.  As such, their poison's don't go off either.
RE: Carl's attack - One thing I hadn't considered with this was firing magic into water.  Miss chance?  AC bonus?  Or does it just straight-out work?  Well, I'll give it to you this time, at least.  
Octopus Save vs Blindness (1d20+7=14) 

Just waiting on Ryash's action then the last octopus's turn.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jun 18, 2008)

[sblock=Jemal]Ok then.

There's a reason Carl hadn't been trying to rescue Darius instead of foolling around with the ones that had surfaced.  A creature underwater has total cover against attacks from out of the water that require to-hit rolls.

However, I consider that rule poorly justified and broken, so you may want to house rule it.[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Jun 18, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Ok, I'm sorry cause I know you don't like OOCs in IC threads, but snakes don't have to deal damage with their bites, its an on hit effect. Meaning the Octopus still needs to make saves against the poison.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jun 18, 2008)

Frustrated at his lack of options, lacking the range the others have, the young cleric decides that the others are probably better to deal with the last squid. 

[sblock=ooc]

Will move as close as possible to where Darius disapeared, and will do nothing, awaiting to see if the others can deal with this better.

I knew I should've brought something range'ish! [/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 19, 2008)

Savlin looks around in distress, arrow nocked to his bowstring.  Does anyone have a spell that will help us meet this thing on its own ground? he asks the others, afraid that they've seen the last of Darius.


----------



## Albedo (Jun 22, 2008)

Anabelle begins casting another spell, wondering if its long casting time may prove to be too late to assist in the encounter.

[sblock=OOC]
Anabelle cast summon monster IV to summon a fiendish elsmosaurus.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 30, 2008)

As you stand helplessly watching, the Octopus drags Darius down out of sight.  The only way you could aid him now would be to go in after him, though Anabelle has a different idea and begins summoning again

[sblock=ooc]
Octopus Grapple; Darius Grapple; Constrict (1d20+22=33, 1d20+13=28, 2d8+6=11) It succeeds on it's grapple check and pulls Darius another 5' deeper (now 20'), dealing him 11 damage in the process.

OK, this is the only time I'm going to offer hints to save characters (This is supposed to be a potentially lethal game)
Seriously, I'm surprised nobody's gone into the water after him, and that Darius hasn't tried to just kill the thing instead of continuosly attempting escape with such low odds. Why not Humanoid Shape into something with claws and rip its eyes out. (As per our discussions earlier, the ability DOES grant you natural weapons). *Note: It's got less hp max than you have currently!*
ALso keep in mind that with your constitution you can go over a minute underwater before you even have to START making drowning checks (Two minutes if you're not doing anything strenuous, like fighting.. though you are at the moment).  You're not exactly in all that much danger.  

Anyways, you all get actions again before it goes.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 30, 2008)

Concentrating, Darius tries to change into a more melee effective form, becoming a lizardmen.
[sblock=ooc]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1644634/Concentration check (1d20+19=24)
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 2, 2008)

*BUMP*
Will Rhokkan or Carl be doing anything this round?(Keep in Mind Rhokkan is currently floating in the dangerous water, albeit on the opposite side from Darius and his octopus.  At the very least you'll need a swim check to keep afloat)


----------



## kinem (Jul 2, 2008)

Unable to see the octopus, Carl can't blast it, so he looks around for other dangers or things of interest.  He is not willing to endanger himself by entering the murky water just now in a probably futile attempt to save his newly met companion.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 3, 2008)

Rhokkan treads water, glancing around warily for any more surprises as everyone else gathers anxiously... waiting...

Anabelles chanting is the only sound, though even it does not penetrate the murky depths to which Darius has been brought.  With a great surge of willpower, he manages to calm himself enough to activate his transformation, growing the claws and scales of a lizardman.  

The Octopus seems oblivious to the change, Tightening its grip painfully as it sinks even further.

[sblock=ooc]
Grapple: Octopus; Darius; constrict (1d20+15=22, 1d20+8=12, 2d8+6=21) 
It wins, dragging Darius down to 25' deep and dealing nearly max damage on it's constrict (24, ouch).
Since Anabelle and Darius seem to be the only ones taking actions at the moment, I'll update as soon as they've posted.  If anybody else would like to act, feel free.

Also, Albedo - Feel free to keep rolling attacks for your snakes, they still have the opportunity of dealing damage (And Poison) with a crit.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 8, 2008)

Rhokkan realizes that he needs to get to dry land before he can determine his next steps. He'll attempt to head over to where he was before his mighty leap.

[sblock=ooc]
If possible, move towards the land, full round action can move at 1/2 speed.
Swim (1d20+8=14) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

Frenzying, Darius tries to hurt the octopus thing with claw an teeth.

[sblock=ooc]
claw, claw, bite (ignores DR/magic) (1d20+6=23, 1d4+2=4, 1d20+6=12, 1d4+2=5, 1d20+1=4, 1d4+1=3)[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 8, 2008)

Carl has an idea.  "Can anyone toss a sunrod into the soup?  If I can see what's down there I can shoot the monster!"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2008)

Darius begins thrashing around, managing to sink his nails into the blubbery skin.  Seeming to come out of nowhere, something slams into the Octopus that is holding Darius.  
Sensing this new, VERY large threat and realizing the pain from its wounds, the Octopus releases Darius and cuts its losses, releasing a cloud of ink to cover it's tracks as it flees, the Elasmosaur in pursuit.

Meanwhile, Anabelle finishes her summons and a huge beast appears in the water, following her instructions it dives downwards in search of the Octopus.  A moment later, Darius' head breaks the surface of the water, covered gasping for air.

[sblock=ooc]
Dino-Charge (1d20+15=32, 2d8+12=17) 
That Elasmosaur is easily twice the size of the nearly-dead octopus, so I had it run away. Congrats on the victory/survival.  I need swim checks from Rhokkan and Darius to get back onto the path, and what does the party intend to do now?
Also, Albedo hasn't posted in a while...  
Albedo: You have until the next combat or your character dies(Will also post this in the OOC thread).
[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 10, 2008)

Savlin puts away his bow, happy to once again feel the hilt of _Fellfrost_ in his hand.  Shall we continue across this underground sea?  I struggle to trust the path, but I see little alternative.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

Jemal said:


> ...
> [sblock=ooc]
> Dino-Charge (1d20+15=32, 2d8+12=17)
> That Elasmosaur is easily twice the size of the nearly-dead octopus, so I had it run away. Congrats on the victory/survival.  *I need swim checks from Rhokkan and Darius to get back onto the path*, and what does the party intend to do now?
> ...



[sblock=ooc]
Thanks. But I will use my Humanoid Shape invocation to change into something with a swim speed (merfolk? Darius should still be recognizable as such) and swim then to the surface.

Darius should be by 55 / 136 HP
[/sblock]

"Hey, new one, I'm in dire need of healing. Would you be so kind?
And thanks to the one who called that big lizard-beast!"
 Darius says after reaching the surface and the stoneway bellow the waves.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 10, 2008)

Struggling back to the path, Rhokkan climbs out of the water, sputtering and spitting out the foul tasting water from his mouth. 

*"Now I remember why I don't like swimming. I hope this won't rust my armor.* He mutters to himself as he looks over at the others and nods to them, surprised that none succumbed to the underwater threats.

The troll will take the lead again, carefully picking his way along the path to avoid falling into the water again. 

[sblock=OOC]
Swim (1d20+8=18) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jul 13, 2008)

"Healing, of course!" moving up Darius, Ryash calls upon Pelor and restores some life-energy to his new comrade.

[sblock=ooc]
Using level 5 domain spell; Cure Critical Wounds. It's empored due to the RSoP feature.
Heals: 34+22: 55

Updated my character sheet accordingly

Does Darius want/need more yet?

[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 13, 2008)

The group heals up a bit and continues on as the corpses sink.  After several more minutes of navigating, the trail comes up out of the water, becoming a sloping stairway up to a small (30X30) island rising several feet out of the water..  Leading off the island on the other side is a rope bridge.  The island looks safe and secure.  Upon reaching it, the booming voice of your 'host' reaches you.  "Excellent, contestants.  Your trials so far today have been most impressive.  This island is your first reward for putting on a good show.  Feel free to stay here for a while. Rest, eat, bathe.  You have my assurances that it is safe.. for now.  Tommorow you begin the second half of this particular course."

[sblock=ooc] Darius still has 26 damage remaining after that.. spectacular... heal.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 13, 2008)

"Thank you very much! Can you spare another healing spell? I think a much weaker one would be enough to heal my last bruises." Darius tells the cleric.

[sblock=ooc]
34+22= 5*6*

Darius would need another 25 HP to be full again. A nights rest would regain 12 of them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rayex (Jul 13, 2008)

"Of course. Seeing as we will rest here tonight, I'd better get us all up to full strength!"

[sblock=ooc]

Will heal everyone up to full, using.. well, I got loads of spells left, so should be no worries.

Also, I will have to sit down and dig up more spells that are more usefull in combat situations.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 13, 2008)

Savlin looks around the island, wondering what makes its home here.  As he heads out, he speaks to his companions.  It's not that I don't trust our host, but I wouldn't let your guard down completely.  We should also set a watch fot the night, in case he decides that tomorrow starts earlier than we expect.

[sblock=ooc]Search 27, survival 14 [/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 13, 2008)

Savlin's inspection shows that the island is (as would be expected) constructed, not anything natural.  And not even dwarves could cut stone this precisely nor could the stone support the grass and berries that seem to grow plentifully here.. not without magic.  Nothing seems to make it's home here, the only prints and traces being your own (Though he notices on his second pass that the disturbed grass returns to pristine condition after a moment).  Being several feet above the water level, it's doubtful anything could come up unless it flew in, took the same staircase you came up, or came across the rope bridge.

*If nobody posts anything to change it, I'll assume you rest up for the night and I'll advance the storyline tommorow.  I will give you this though - This one's a free rest(no interuptions).  no guarantees next time. *


----------



## renau1g (Jul 14, 2008)

Rhokkan will take this opportunity to rest with relish, he's generally unconcerned with the others and sleeps in his armor. The troll keeps his greatsword and shield within arms reach as he rest and will eat any meal from the island that he can find, grimacing if berries are the only food at hand.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2008)

The party feasts upon berries, bananas, and small rat-like creatures, resting on the island for the 'night'.  Once they are rested and fed, the only course that seems open is the rope bridge, though upon closer inspection it's not going to be a fun trip, and isn't exactly the steadiest they've ever seen.

It's gonna be slow going.

[sblock=ooc] 
It's 10' wide (like the walkway you just left, but dry) and very.. 'swingy'.  You have to make a balance check each round with a DC equal to how many feet you move that round (EX: 20 feet= dc 20 balance check).  Failure means you can't move, failure by 5 or more means you fall off.  You can take 10, meaning that if you don't want to roll, your movement rate on here is effectively equal to 10 + your balance skill.   
I need you to repost preferred walking order, and speed you'll be moving at.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 15, 2008)

How far across does the bridge go?  I think we should take our time, be safe, and make sure we've got some sort of plan to fight off any unwanted "complications".

[sblock=ooc] It's early, so my math could be off (in all honesty, it could be off anyway  ), but shouldn't we get 20 + our balance skill if we take 10?  10 for taking 10 and 10 for the DC adjustment described?  

According to the previous post, I could choose to travel 32', making my DC a 22.  Then, if I roll a 10 and add my +12 bonus for balance, I would have successfully travelled those 32'.  So taking 10 should get me the same result.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jul 15, 2008)

The bridge extends into the darkness.  Knowing your host, it's probably a long ways, and you doubt it'll be uneventful.
[sblock=ooc]
Above post Edited to correct my math.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2008)

Rhokkan sighs as he sees the bridge extending into darkness.

*"I'll lead, you keep an eye out for threats and I'll chop'em down."* the troll mutters to the others as he hefts his greatsword and activates his animated shield. 

He gingerly steps onto the bridge and looks around for any visible threats before continuing forward.

[sblock=OOC]
Rhokkan has a balance skill of +4 (+5 dex -1 ACP), so his total is 14, therefore he'll move a whopping 14' per round...

Spot/Listen +11 (not sure if you want to roll out perception checks for us)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 15, 2008)

After roasting a rat-thing with his breath and taking a fine eating and good nap, Darius re-invokes his powers on himself and the others (ooc: same invocations as before).

After seeing the bridge (ooc: a bridge over water or a chasm?), he first observes it, using his ability to see magic auras and speaks up to the others: "The halfling and me can both fly. Has anyone of your spellcasters the right spell that helps us to avoid the bridge entirely? Like a mass-fly or airwalk spell or something?"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2008)

[sblock=initiative]
Carl
Rhokkan
Hydra *DM Update*
Savlin
Darius
Ryash
[/sblock]
As the party prepares to set off, they realize that one of their number is missing.  In Anabelles place is only a short note. 
"She was unsuited to this task.  I've found her another. MUAHAHAHA.. oh damn, the maniacal laughter doesn't work so well on paper, does it?  Well, what're you waiting for, an invitation?  Get off the bloody island or I'll sink it!"

Stepping onto the bridge, the troll goes first  The bridge is difficult to navigate, and the going slow. After about a hundred feet the surroundings dissapear into the mist, leaving you unable to see anything further than about 20'.  Several minutes later, you begin to hear a low growling sound ahead of you.  Advancing cautiously, you continue on.  Soon, you see end of the bridge appear out of the mist, attaching to a cliff.  And standing directly in front of it, almost smiling, is a huge, blue-scaled 12-headed beast.  

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the delay folks, but we're back in business.

As you are prorably aware, It's quite obviously a Hydra.  Knowledge Checks: 
[sblock=DC 22]
This is a Cryohydra, it has an Icy breath weapon and is immune to cold damage.
[/sblock]
[sblock=DC 27]
Hydras are exceedingly fast healers, faster even than trolls, though their healing does not continue after death. (Fast heal 22)
[/sblock]
[sblock=DC 32]
A Hydra can be slain either by destroying it's massive body or severing each of its heads and searing the stumps with fire
[/sblock]
[sblock=DC 37]
AC 22, 129 hp
[/sblock]
Also, Initiative.  You were aware something was there, and it heard/smelled you coming, so no surprise round.
Initiative: Hydra, Carl, Savlin, Rhokkan, Darius, Ryash (1d20+1=20, 1d20+6=26, 1d20+5=17, 1d20+5=23, 1d20+3=14, 1d20+2=12) 
Initiative order = Carl, Rhokkan, Hydra, Savlin, Darius, Ryash
So I need actions for Carl and Rhokkan, and then I'll update with the Hydra and then everyone posts.   I'll NPC Darius till WD gets back.
[/sblock]
[sblock=map]

```
xxHHHxx
xxHHHxx
xxHHHxx
~~..~~~
~~..~~~
~~..~~~
~~RR~~~
~~RR~~~
~DSYC~~
~~..~~~
~~..~~~
```
~=Water, .=Bridge, x=Land, H=Hydra
R=Rokelsh, C=Carl, Y=Ryash, S=Savlin, D=Darius
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 25, 2008)

Roaring a challenge to the creature, Rhokkan charges forward with his sword held high, green muscles rippling from the tight grip on his weapon. 

*"Finally a foe worth fighting!"* Rhokkan roars, recognizing a fellow denizen of the swamps as his blade sinks deeply in the creatures right flank, eliciting a howl of delight from the troll.

[sblock=OOC]
I'm assuming that Rhokkan would at least recognize the creature as a hydra, but he doesn't have any knowledge of them per se... just that they're a creature he attempted to stay away from.

Full Round Action - Charge!
Attack; Damage (1d20+18=33, 3d6+16=28) 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
107/107 HP
30 AC ; F/R/W: +20/+11/+10
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jul 25, 2008)

Since the twelve-headed beast is barring the way out, Carl unleashes a blast at it, which he hopes will also blind it.

[sblock=ooc]32 vs touch AC, 25 damage, 32 vs SR, beshadowed blast (Fort DC 22 or blind 1 round)[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jul 30, 2008)

_Bump?_


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2008)

[sblock=Initiative order]
*now:Savlin
Darius
Ryash
Carl
Rhokkan
Hydra
[/sblock]

Carl blasts the Hydra, Causing it some minor pain but no other inconvenience as Rhokkan rushes forwards, his sword raise at the Hydra even as its dozen heads converge on him, ripping the flesh from his bones and dropping the mighty troll seemingly at the same time as his blade carves deep into it's flesh.

[sblock=ooc]
Fort Vs Blind (1d20+13=29) 
AoO vs Charge (Reach) (1d20+17=28, 2d8+6=10, 1d20+17=24, 2d8+6=20, 1d20+17=18, 2d8+6=12, 1d20+17=37, 2d8+6=13, 1d20+17=34, 2d8+6=16, 1d20+17=23, 2d8+6=19, 1d20+17=26, 2d8+6=19, 1d20+17=18, 2d8+6=8, 1d20+17=30, 2d8+6=16, 1d20+17=27, 2d8+6=12, 1d20+17=34, 2d8+6=15, 1d20+17=37, 2d8+6=15) 
AC(Damage):  28(10), 24(20), 18(12), 37(13)*CRIT*, 34(16), 23(19), 26(19), 18(8)*wow, all 1's both attack and damage*, 30(16), 27(12), 34(15), 37(15)*Crit*
*Confirm Crits* (1d20+17=28, 1d20+17=30).
*NOTE: I originally rolled these as AoO then realized that Rhokkan has reach also, and so wouldn't provoke.  Instead, these were the Hydra's full attack.*
*NOTE to Renau1g: You forgot the -2 AC from charging, and you don't have a free move action to set your shield floating, so your AC is actually 23 this round, meaning...

Rhokkan takes a total of 183 (nonlethal) damage from the Attacks.  It will take him 16 rounds to regenerate to consciousness unless healed.

[sblock]This is why you don't melee a hydra.  it eats you.[/sblock]
[/sblock]
[sblock=map]

```
xxHHHxx
xxHHHxx
xxHHHxx
~~..~~~
~~RR~~~
~~RR~~~
~~..~~~
~~..~~~
~DSYC~~
~~..~~~
~~..~~~
```
~=Water, .=Bridge, x=Land, H=Hydra
R=Rokelsh, C=Carl, Y=Ryash, S=Savlin, D=Darius[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (Jul 31, 2008)

Savlin moves forward, draing his blades as he goes.  He bounds over the fallen troll and brings both swords together as he attacks the creature.  Without missing a beat, he jumps back onto the bridge and gets out of the creature's reach.

[sblock=ooc] two-weapon spring attack, so no AoO from the hydra (25 feet to get to him, 15 back, should [put me just behind Rhokkan.  Attacks 29 for 10 damage, 22 for 5 damage +1 con, 11 damage on the rend  What horrible rolls.  IC  owes me a crit, and soon. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2008)

"That creature is a cyro-hydra, immune to cold and having a dangerous breath!" Darius calls out, before attacking it with his own fiery breath.

[sblock=ooc]
Know arcane (1d20+13=22)

Enduring Fire Breath Reflex DC 24
Enduring fire breath (6d6=22)

Stats:
AC: 27 (10 base + 3 dex + 6 armour + 3 defl + 3 nat. armor + 2 shield)
Touch: 16
Flat-Footed: 24


HP: 136 / 136
DR: 2/ magic

FORT: +17 (8 base + 4 con + 5 res.)
REF: +12 (4 base + 3 dex + 5 res.)
WILL: +15 (8 base + 2 wis + 5 res.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Aug 11, 2008)

*OOC: Partial Update, Still awaiting actions from Ryash & Carl for full update*

Savlin rushes forwards, landing two solid blows before darting back out just in time to evade Darius' Fiery Breath as it washes over the Hydra.

[sblock=combat]
Reflex vs Fire Breath (1d20+9=24) Just makes the save, so half damage, though the Fire Vulnerability makes the total 16. (22/2X1.5=16).

Hydra takes a total of 42 damage + 1 con damage this round.
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Aug 12, 2008)

Carl is shocked to see how quickly the beast downs the troll, but realizes that the troll will heal himself even from this.

Determined to help take the multiheaded beast down quickly, Carl decides to exploit what he presumes is the beast's mortal nature.  He unleashes a blast aimed at where he guesses the beast's heart would be, and withdraws 10' just in case it's not enough.

[sblock=ooc]mortalbane beshadowed (Fort DC 22) blast, crits for total 63 damage 

(no extra dice and half damage if it's an outsider)[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2008)

[sblock=Initiative order]
Ryash*Refocused*
Savlin
Darius
Carl
Rhokkan
Hydra[/sblock]

Savlin rushes forwards, landing two solid blows before darting back out just in time to evade Darius' Fiery Breath as it washes over the Hydra.
Ryash stays where he is, staying out of the monsters reach/sight and wondering who to help first.

Carl's precise blast cores deeply into the Hydra's chest, enraging and badly injuring it... but not enough, several heads turning their furious gaze on him as the beast lumbers forwards, stepping onto the bridge to reach it's prey with it's deadly breath.  The bridge creaks under the strain but holds - for now - as the Hydra unleashes sprays of ice at the party, it's wounds continuing to heal.

[sblock=ooc]
Reflex vs Fire Breath (1d20+9=24) Just makes the save, so half damage, though the Fire Vulnerability makes the total 16. (22/2X1.5=16).

No response from Rayex for a while, so Ryash Delays/Refocuses this round.
Carl's blast successfully crits, and it is NOT an outsider, so BOOM.  

Hydra takes a total of 105 damage + 1 con damage this round, but again makes with the Fast Heal.  It's not dead yet, but VERY close.

Reflex Saves vs Hydra Breath(DC 21). CarlX6, SavlinX3, DariusX3 (1d20=6, 1d20=16, 1d20=8, 1d20=19, 1d20=12, 1d20=9, 1d20=13, 1d20=16, 1d20=4, 1d20=3, 1d20=16, 1d20=16) 
More Saves. CarlX2, Savlin, Darius (1d20=9, 1d20=12, 1d20=5, 1d20=19) 
*Forgot a couple saves the first time.  Should be 8 vs Carl(you REALLY hurt it), 4 each for savlin and Darius, as they're both with 10' of each other and hit by the same blasts.
Carl+14, Savlin+14, Darius+12.
Carl fails first one. Savlin fails 3rd,4th. Darius fails his first.  
Nobody has evasion... this gon' hurt.
Hydra Breath Weapon Damage (3d6=9, 3d6=15, 3d6=9, 3d6=7, 3d6=11, 3d6=5, 3d6=10, 3d6=11, 3d6=13, 3d6=8, 3d6=9, 3d6=10) 
Carl takes 9,7,4,3,5,2,5,5=40
Savlin takes 6,4,9,10=29
Darius takes 13,4,4,5=26

The Hydra's front feet are currently on the bridge, which doesn't look like it could support any more weight.  

Just a note - I understand you didn't say Darius and Carl were moving forward on the map in the last update, but as I noted a few posts ago, you can't see more than 20' in the mist, and thus couldn't target it without getting at least to 20'.

ALSO, Some people still aren't including stats in their combat posts. I would Really Appreciate saves/ac/HP at the very least.  I understand it's been a while, but please remember this for your next combat updates.
[/sblock]

[sblock=map]

```
xx...xx
xxHHHxx
xxHHHxx
~~HH~~~
~~RR~~~
~~RR~~~
~DS.C~~
~~..~~~
~~.Y~~~
~~..~~~
~~..~~~
```
~=Water, .=Bridge, x=Land, H=Hydra
R=Rokelsh, C=Carl, Y=Ryash, S=Savlin, D=Darius 
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2008)

Darius uses one of his other avaiable breaths to slow the beast.
"I can only try to slow this thing down!" Darius calls out.

[sblock=ooc]
Enduring does 8 fire damage this round.

Slowing Breath: Fort Dc 22 or slowed for 2 rounds. If it succeeds, only one round.


Stats:
AC: 27 (10 base + 3 dex + 6 armour + 3 defl + 3 nat. armor + 2 shield)
Touch: 16
Flat-Footed: 24


HP: 110 / 136
DR: 2/ magic

FORT: +17 (8 base + 4 con + 5 res.)
REF: +12 (4 base + 3 dex + 5 res.)
WILL: +15 (8 base + 2 wis + 5 res.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2008)

Doublepost


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2008)

Darius uses one of his other avaiable breaths to slow the beast.
"I can only try to slow this thing down!" Darius calls out.

[sblock=ooc]
Enduring does 8 fire damage this round.

Slowing Breath: Fort Dc 22 or slowed for 2 rounds. If it succeeds, only one round.


Stats:
AC: 27 (10 base + 3 dex + 6 armour + 3 defl + 3 nat. armor + 2 shield)
Touch: 16
Flat-Footed: 24


HP: 110 / 136
DR: 2/ magic

FORT: +17 (8 base + 4 con + 5 res.)
REF: +12 (4 base + 3 dex + 5 res.)
WILL: +15 (8 base + 2 wis + 5 res.)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2008)

ignore this.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2008)

ignore this


----------



## Redclaw (Sep 6, 2008)

Savlin does his best to shake off the effects of the freezing breath.  Once again he steps up to attack the hydra, then darts back to get out of reach.

[sblock=ooc] spring attack, so no AoOs.  rolls longsword hits AC 34 for 9 damage, shortsword is threat at 38, for 6 damage plus 1 con, plus 9 if 35 confirms.  Rend is 15 more damage, if both swords hit.  

So, if AC is 34 or less, Savlin does 39 hit points and 1 con damage.

He then uses the rest of his move to finish 30' away from the hydra, near the bottom edge of the map.[/sblock]

[sblock=stat block]
Savlin 
HP 70/99
AC 27, dodge vs. hydra, so 28
Fort 14, Ref 14, Will 5 [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Sep 6, 2008)

_Ouch! Brr! That thing is more powerful than I expected._

Carl unleashes another blast at the hydra, this time pulling out all the stops, hoping to bring the thing down before it can attack again.  Just in case, he will retreat 20' back.

[sblock=ooc]Carl: hp 31/71, AC 33, Fort +14, Reflex +14, Will +12 (+14 vs fear), move 20'

mortalbane empowered blast 22 vs touch, 60 damage[/sblock]

If the monster goes down, Carl says "Ow.  Are you guys OK?  I can use a bit of healing myself."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2008)

As the Hydra recovers from it's attack, the party strikes back hard, with Carl's blast finally ending the beast's life, piercing it's heart.  The beast sways and topples off the edge of the cliff, falling down into the mist.  The party is silent for a moment, but hears no splash.. apparently their surroundings have changed a bit.

Gathering on the more sturdy ground ahead, the group rests for a moment or two, and their troll wakes up.
[sblock=ooc]
Anybody know whether rayex is still around?
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 7, 2008)

Darius takes a deep breath and looks at his wounds:
"Priest, can you heal my wounds?" Darius asks.

[sblock=ooc]
rayex is missing in acton 

Stats:
AC: 27 (10 base + 3 dex + 6 armour + 3 defl + 3 nat. armor + 2 shield)
Touch: 16
Flat-Footed: 24


HP: 110 / 136
DR: 2/ magic

FORT: +17 (8 base + 4 con + 5 res.)
REF: +12 (4 base + 3 dex + 5 res.)
WILL: +15 (8 base + 2 wis + 5 res.)
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2008)

After about a minute and a half of the variety of wounds on his body healing, Rhokkan manages to cough out the thick black blood that had filled up his lungs.

The troll looks over at the others and smiles a toothy grin *"Well, I guess you took care of the problem, nice work"* before walking over to the body and cutting off one of the heads. He'll put it in his pack before sitting on the body to fully recover and figure out their next move.


----------

